# Have You Recieved 6.3b yet?



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

I've been patiently waiting for the 6.3b update but as of this writing, nothing. Am I the only one that has not received this update? Is there a way to force the update?

Thanks for all your feedback,

John


----------



## alv (May 6, 2004)

not as of last night


----------



## Seminole (Oct 27, 2003)

I haven't received it yet either and I have forced several calls


----------



## german72 (May 16, 2005)

Not as yet.


----------



## wbvczar (Jan 17, 2002)

I got mine last evening. Columbus, OH


----------



## shanman14 (Jul 7, 2003)

I have not. Is there any point to "connect to the DVR service" multiple times per day? All mine is says is "succeeded".


----------



## weaver (Feb 27, 2004)

I have not received it yet. And no, there is no way to force the upgrade.


----------



## tfederov (Jul 6, 2003)

Nothing on all three of them.


----------



## Dmtalon (Dec 28, 2003)

shanman14 said:


> I have not. Is there any point to "connect to the DVR service" multiple times per day? All mine is says is "succeeded".


Pretty sure (but not 100%) that one check a day is all you need vs. multiple. As *I* understand it each night your box is either selected to get the update or not. And waking up at Xam and forcing a call once is all that's needed. If you don't have it at 7am, your not going to have it at 10am etc...

As far 6.3b  I still don't have the slices yet! I've even tried a few 'tricks' without luck <sigh> But, FWIW I'm not seeing drop-outs in 6.3a. Of course I had 3.1.5f until last week. And most of my active season passes are over for the year so not many FOX recordings happening.


----------



## twaller (Apr 20, 2005)

What's the logic in staggering a "bug fix" update. I can see a staggered roll out of a major OS upgrade (6.3) because of calls to CSRs ect. But I can't see why a bug fixer wouldn't go out nationwide at once.


----------



## Cwaters (Aug 6, 2005)

I have it.
I forced calls until it decided to update.


----------



## tigerdriver (Jul 11, 2003)

twaller said:


> What's the logic in staggering a "bug fix" update. I can see a staggered roll out of a major OS upgrade (6.3) because of calls to CSRs ect. But I can't see why a bug fixer wouldn't go out nationwide at once.


To detect and reduce the impact of iatrogenic bugs. IOW, if they inadvertently broke something while else fixing the targeted bug, they'll discover it before it's rolled out to the entire user base. It's standard practice.

The fastest way to get an update is the same as improving your golf score: stop caring.


----------



## finaldiet (May 10, 2004)

Nothing yet. 60452-Illinois


----------



## norneslo (May 25, 2004)

I waited for 6.3b, with phone unplugged, and when I finally plugged in I got 6.3a. Doh! I've seen the problem on FOX now, and it would be maddening if I'd been tolerating this as long as some others had. I recorded football on the FOXE feed channel 88, and didn't see dropouts on that channel, but my OTA local 5-1 had them. I could swear I read somewhere on this forum that recording FOX on the Satellite channels and not OTA was a workaround in the meantime. Did anyone else read that or confirm that?

Edit: found this link that answered my own question.

channel 88 info

Anyhow, still no 6.3b in Atlanta!

RonO


----------



## Avenger (Mar 26, 2002)

Nothing here yet in Madison, WI. It is maddening to wait.

I was also among the very last people to receive 6.3a on both of my machines - which took the update within 48 hours of each other, as I recall. I fear that I will be among the very last to get this update, too. 

The audio dropouts are terrible. I am very anxious to get the 6.3b update.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Nothing as of last night. Didn't check this morning. I didn't get 6.3a until the final days of its release.


----------



## mroot (Mar 14, 2004)

I was one of the last to get 6.3a, and ended up getting 6.3b almost immediately! Go figure!


----------



## Lije Baley (May 12, 2004)

Both my of my units were unplugged with 3.1.5f (3.5.1f?). When I plugged one in, it was still downloading after an hour. A slow download indicates 6.3a is coming over the phone line. I unplugged it and it still has 3.1.5f. The second machine downloaded the update within 6 minutes and now has 6.3b. As it was downloading, the screen described the action as something else, not "downloading." I force a call each morning on the first machine looking for the same description. So far it continues to say "downloading," and I unplug it.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

I've got four HR10's. Got 6.3b on my oldest HR10 the first day. Despite forcing daily calls since then, I haven't yet received 6.3b on any of my other three HR10's. I can at least vouch that they're not doing it by zip code or account number. 

/steve


----------



## FriscoJoe (Jan 12, 2005)

mroot said:


> I was one of the last to get 6.3a, and ended up getting 6.3b almost immediately! Go figure!


Just the opposite for me. I received 6.3 and 6.3a the first day each were available, but still no 6.3b...


----------



## Paul Wozniak (Jun 5, 2006)

If this goes like 6.3a, I won't see 6.3b till February.


----------



## mhn2 (Sep 10, 2003)

Not yet. I forced a call Sunday night, but still no update. :down:


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

tigerdriver said:


> To detect and reduce the impact of iatrogenic bugs. IOW, if they inadvertently broke something while else fixing the targeted bug, they'll discover it before it's rolled out to the entire user base. It's standard practice.


Well, the fact is that D* is still pushing out 6.3a months after bugs were identified in it -- bugs serious enough that 6.3b was needed to fix them. It's been about a week now in the field...either authorize it to all boxes, or stop rolling it out if any showstoppers have been found (which we probably would have heard of by now--the audio dropouts were discovered quite quickly).

It's one thing to wait for new features...quite another for bug fixes.


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

For whatever reason, I don't think 6.3b is in the "stream" right now...I used a "trick" myself to get the slices a few days ago (got them by next AM) but after I screwed up my box (long story), I reimaged to 3.1.5f, applied my "trick" again and for the last couple of days I haven't pulled them in this time...


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

pdawg17 said:


> For whatever reason, I don't think 6.3b is in the "stream" right now...I used a "trick" myself to get the slices a few days ago (got them by next AM) but after I screwed up my box (long story), I reimaged to 3.1.5f, applied my "trick" again and for the last couple of days I haven't pulled them in this time...


If that's true, then it looks like I will once again have to re-image to 3.1.5f. I plugged in my phone line after a few months in order to get 6.3b, and got 6.3a instead. I've been willing to live with 6.3a for now, since I'm not recording/watching anything on FOX OTA right now...but that will not be the case soon.


----------



## f0gax (Aug 8, 2002)

Haven't had it come down here (33543) yet. But one thing I noticed is that the time and date of the next call are not changing. Used to be if I forced a call it would increment the next call date/time by whatever the increment at the time was. 

I tried on 12/14 and it moved the next call to 12/24.
I tried on 12/15 and it moved the next call to 12/25.
And every call since then (daily) has kept the next call on 12/25 at a particular time in the early afternoon.

Does that mean anything? I don't know.


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

pdawg17 said:


> For whatever reason, I don't think 6.3b is in the "stream" right now...


Why would that be the case?


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

f0gax said:


> And every call since then (daily) has kept the next call on 12/25 at a particular time in the early afternoon.
> 
> Does that mean anything? I don't know.


It means that is your Christmas present.


----------



## vikefan (Oct 29, 2006)

nothing yet Northern Illinois


----------



## davez (Jun 5, 2002)

No update here in Northern California yet. (8:30AM)

Update...Got the 6.3b today after a forced phone call around 6:30PM. No audio drop outs. :up:


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

fasTLane said:


> Why would that be the case?


It might be part of the "staggered" rollout...maybe they "released" it for a few days and now they're holding it to get feedback first...who know...


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Still waiting here.


----------



## forecheck (Aug 5, 2000)

Nothing for me yet. I got 6.3a about 2 weeks after the rollout began.


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

forecheck said:


> Nothing for me yet. I got 6.3a about 2 weeks after the rollout began.


Yeah, waiting here as well...and unhappier with each passing day. It's my own fault for plugging the phone line back in--I expected that with 6.3b out, they wouldn't upgrade my box from 3.1.5f to 6.3a, but I was wrong.

Since the audio dropouts with FOX OTA was the only problem I experienced with 6.3a, I can live with it for a short time, but will have to go back to 3.1.5f again soon if I don't get 6.3b quickly.


----------



## frankyblue (Dec 19, 2006)

shanman14 said:


> I have not. Is there any point to "connect to the DVR service" multiple times per day? All mine is says is "succeeded".


Does anyone know if version 6.3*a* shows the old "Pending Restart" message when it actually gets the new version? Or will it simply say "Succeeded" regardless.

The way they redesigned that Phone page makes me wonder.


----------



## Les_D (Mar 6, 2002)

No 6.3b here, I've called every week to complain about the audio dropouts and I was told last week that I'd be on the priority list for the new software update.

Well...


----------



## Ivan1670 (Mar 3, 2004)

No love here in Western New York


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

I have two machines that were running 3.1.5f -- plugged them both back into the phone last week -- got 6.3b on one, and 6.3a on the other. Still that way.


----------



## Smuuth (Sep 21, 2005)

frankyblue said:


> Does anyone know if version 6.3*a* shows the old "Pending Restart" message when it actually gets the new version? Or will it simply say "Succeeded" regardless.
> 
> The way they redesigned that Phone page makes me wonder.


When 6.3b has been downloaded successfully, and after a successful phone call, 6.3a WILL show "Pending Restart"


----------



## Robdec (Oct 3, 2002)

Nothing here yet


----------



## frankyblue (Dec 19, 2006)

Smuuth said:


> When 6.3b has been downloaded successfully, and after a successful phone call, 6.3a WILL show "Pending Restart"


Thanks. I assume it will show that on that "Phone" page instead of the "Succeeded" message?


----------



## Packertivo (Feb 21, 2002)

Nothing on either of mine in Northern California. I really want it one one of mine as it suffers the audio drop outs, the other does not.


----------



## aVOLanche (Jul 20, 2004)

Not here.


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2005)

forecheck said:


> Nothing for me yet. I got 6.3a about 2 weeks after the rollout began.


Ditto!


----------



## billbillw (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm still waiting. I had to wait a long time to get 6.3a as well. My serial is a late one due to a new warranty replacement back in August.


----------



## TomF (Apr 13, 2001)

I almost started this thread earlier today!

I've been forcing phone calls several times a day for the last week and still no luck! Right now my HR20 is more reliable!


----------



## Smuuth (Sep 21, 2005)

frankyblue said:


> Thanks. I assume it will show that on that "Phone" page instead of the "Succeeded" message?


Yes.


----------



## steverc (Jul 24, 2005)

Yes just received it about 9:45pm today. I had tried 3 times earlier the same day.


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

steverc said:


> Yes just received it about 9:45pm today. I had tried 3 times earlier the same day.


You probably had the slices but it wasn't "your time yet" until this evening...I don't think the slices have been in the stream the last few days...


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

steverc said:


> Yes just received it about 9:45pm today. I had tried 3 times earlier the same day.


Well! I just forced another call and the update is installing on my box as well.


----------



## WadeSc (Feb 7, 2004)

I forced a call tonight and got the 6.3b update. I watched the entire episode of House on Fox OTA with no audio dropouts, and I was getting them frequently with 6.3a. 

The other change I got with 6.3a was double clicks when pressing the down arrow on my MX-700 remote. That didn't change with 6.3b until I re-programmed my MX700 using the HR-10's original TIVO remote. Now it works normally again. 

WooHoo! My wife is happy again.....


----------



## SledgeHammer! (Mar 7, 2006)

I haven't gotten jack down here in So Cal.

Questions:

1) Is 6.3b still in the sat stream or not?
2) Is 6.3b being downloaded during the phone call?
3) *IMPORTANT* does my HR10-250 need to be SUBBED / ACTIVATED to get the software update? I just bought this off of eBay (brand new, access card factory sealed) and it had 3.1.5f on it. I forced a call probably a few weeks ago and it downloaded 6.3a during a 4hr phone call. The unit was not activated at the time & no card was inserted.

Basically my deal is this... I have a stable Sony SAT-T60 running that isn't costing me a monthly fee due to the lifetime sub... I don't want to activate the HR10-250 & be paying an extra $10 a month for it to sit in the spare bedroom waiting for 6.3b.

I also don't want to switch over to this being my main DVR til I get 6.3b on it. Not really in a hurry since I haven't bought a plasma yet.


----------



## Bitz69 (Jul 29, 2000)

SledgeHammer! said:


> I haven't gotten jack down here in So Cal.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...


I havnt seen the slices download onto my unit and I've checked daily, I'd guess it's coming over the phoneline. Mines not hooked to a phoneso cant verify that.


----------



## rpiotro (Oct 20, 2005)

SledgeHammer! said:


> I haven't gotten jack down here in So Cal.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...


I too have an SAT-T60 that I activated with the lifetime subscription. I have since added three more DirecTivos including the HR10-250 and have not paid any additional fees other than the per box mirror fee. The lifetime subscription is for the service, not the box.

Rich Piotrowski


----------



## billbillw (Aug 15, 2005)

billbillw said:


> I'm still waiting. I had to wait a long time to get 6.3a as well. My serial is a late one due to a new warranty replacement back in August.


Well, I should have checked before work yesterday. I forced a call last night and got 6.3b. Time will tell if this is any better.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Is doing a daily call once a day good enough? Or is there a chance I could do it a couple or 3 times a day and it might download 6.3b?


----------



## jluzbet (Apr 20, 2004)

Got mine this morning... 
Bug of searching for signal on ota still there


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Is doing a daily call once a day good enough? Or is there a chance I could do it a couple or 3 times a day and it might download 6.3b?


Don't know exactly. At some point during the day units get authorized for the upgrade. Yesterday a forced call in the A.M. didn't work, but later in the evening I tried again and got 6.3b.


----------



## Cody21 (Jan 11, 2004)

Still nothing yet in the SF Bay Area. Forced a call every day.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

My hr10 shows it got the slices for 6.3b on 12/12. I haven't installed them yet though.


----------



## shanew1289 (May 7, 2004)

What screen do you "force a call"? All I see is a connect to DVR service or something.


----------



## tarman (Aug 3, 2002)

shanew1289 said:


> What screen do you "force a call"? All I see is a connect to DVR service or something.


That IS "forcing a call"


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

Is D* still sending out the 6.3b? I haven't noticed anyone here getting it the past couple of days (including me.


----------



## humbland (Aug 25, 2005)

I forced a call yesterday.
Still no update in Norcal...


----------



## GadgetJunkies (Sep 8, 2002)

Finnstang said:


> My hr10 shows it got the slices for 6.3b on 12/12. I haven't installed them yet though.


How do you know if it got the slice?


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

6.3b kicked in yesterday for me. Nothing forced.


----------



## mrpope (Jan 13, 2006)

Got it last night, no forced call.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Still no joy here, although my HR10 did reboot last night.


----------



## WaarrEagle (Jun 1, 2004)

I forced a call this morning and its installing right now!


----------



## jeffstra (Oct 16, 2006)

I got mine yesterday sometime. Last night my 30 second skip didn't work so after I reset it I went to system info and sure enough it was 6.3b. I was one of the last to get 6.3a so Iwas surprised to get it so soon.


----------



## joe mama (Oct 29, 2002)

I got it yesterday -- no forced call -- on one of two boxes. 94062.


----------



## kroddy (Oct 31, 2001)

I was one of the last to get 6.3a and still waiting for 6.3b - forced a call this morning... no joy


----------



## twaller (Apr 20, 2005)

Been forcing calls for 3 days.......no luck (I was also the last to get 6.3a)


----------



## MikeNorman (Mar 31, 2001)

I been forcing call's several time a day for the past week. I got the software Wednesday around Noon. I did a forced restart and had one very short drop out watching Bones last evening. Previously I was getting drop out's several times during any show on Fox.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

I dug out my original drive with 3.1.5f and forced a call 30 min ago and its still downloading.


----------



## murdoc158 (Jul 20, 2005)

Forced a call last night and got mine.


----------



## jbradway (Sep 30, 2001)

I forced a call this afternoon and got 6.3b.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

I just finished a download and install and I was at 3.1.5f and now im at 6.3 A!!!! WTF!!! Damnit. Well time to wipe it out and put my 3.1.5f image back on


----------



## Seminole (Oct 27, 2003)

I forced a call and still have nothing.


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

I began this thread several days ago and appreciate all the feedback.

With that said..........still NO 6.3b!

John


----------



## racer21 (Feb 26, 2002)

No update as of yet.


----------



## Robdec (Oct 3, 2002)

Still nothing here.


----------



## Dave47 (Jun 4, 2004)

Yeah, I don't know what the update rules are. I bought my box the June after they came out. I was at the end of the list for 6.3a and I haven't received 6.3b yet. That said, I'm already thinking of my exit strategy back to 3.1.5f if the whole 6.3b thing doesn't pan out the way I expect.

David


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

nada


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

I went back to my zipped 3.1.5f drives, and removed the recently 6.3A drive.


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

I want the 6.3b if it works properly but if it doesn't I have a 320 Gb Seagate drive ready to go in the wings with 3.1.5f installed and fully operational.

John


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

JonR said:


> I want the 6.3b if it works properly but if it doesn't I have a 320 Gb Seagate drive ready to go in the wings with 3.1.5f installed and fully operational.
> 
> John


Smart. I always keep backup images of my Tivos burned to CD, so I can revert back from any problem updates.

No problems with 6.3b yet, but it's only been three days and my "to-do" list is pretty thin right now.


----------



## dshmel (Sep 4, 2006)

Robdec said:


> Still nothing here.


One of my units updated, the other hasn't. Zip is 55346.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

Only 1 of 8 of my HR10's has taken the upgrade normally even though I've been forcing calls every day since 6.3b was first sited. Keep trying and your day will come. Don't know why they are rolling it out so slowly.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

GadgetJunkies said:


> How do you know if it got the slice?


If you have a hacked unit you can check...otherwise you can't.


----------



## dbaile (Apr 8, 2004)

I called DTV customer service today and they said everyone will have the update by Jan. 12. Seems like a long time if you're watching something you want to see.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

I forced a call last night and got 6.3a


----------



## TomF (Apr 13, 2001)

dbaile said:


> I called DTV customer service today and they said everyone will have the update by Jan. 12. Seems like a long time if you're watching something you want to see.


January 12??!! WTF??!! And I have to (continue to) put up with audio dropouts until then? Amazing!


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

Guess I am lucky. Minimal audio drop-outs, so if it is Jan 12 I will probably survive! Anyway, can always read a book, go for a bike ride, or take the kids fishing.


----------



## Les_D (Mar 6, 2002)

I called and complained again tonight, the rep said the update would start rolling out in mid-January. She said she had no more specific time than that.

She said she could not promis that I'd get it in the first rollout.

I got 3 months of Starz out of it, but I appreciated a CSR that was as honest as she was. 2 days ago I had one run me through 40 minuits of BS, then say my Tivo was bad & I'd need to replace it with a new DTV HD-DVR.


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

Les_D said:


> I called and complained again tonight, the rep said the update would start rolling out in mid-January. She said she had no more specific time than that.


Start?? As you probably know, many people here already have it. I received it on one of my machines about two weeks ago. Nothing on the other one though ...


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

TomF said:


> January 12??!! WTF??!!...


Seeing as how Tivo got cocky with 6.3 and didn't properly vet the up rev and were consequently put in a situation where they had already let the (crippled) cat out of the bag, I would think a ridiculously slow, cautious rollout would actually be in order this time.

6.3a was HazMat damage control, crisis management meant to quickly mop up the spill on "aisle 6.3". Unfortunately, it had nearly as many problems as its namesake. This one is supposed to put all of that unpleasantness behind us.

One more bad up rev and their reputation for stable software, which is already somewhat in tatters, would be ruined forever. We've been "blessed" with 6.3/a for some 3 months, but a 2-3 weeks more seems reasonable under the circumstances. Just keep your 3.1 phone lines unplugged until the smoke clears.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Still waiting for 6.3b here. Could it be that a 6.3c is in the wings?


----------



## leesweet (Mar 13, 2004)

Earl's Release Notes at dbstalk.com on 6.3/a/b says that 6.3 and 6.3a never finished a national/complete rollout. That's one reason I believe they went ahead and did a staggered rollout for 6.3b: perhaps they didn't want all the boxes that were still on 3.1.5f getting it at the same time.

As for the January 12 date, that does seem like a long period. It's too bad there isn't two procedures, one for 3->6, and one for 6.3a->6.3b where (as has been noted) the change is one file of the programming code.

I've been forcing each of my HR10s once a day, and get nothing on either one, so far.


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

I wonder if the complaints about reboots with 6.3b has lead to delaying the rest of the rollout for a few weeks. I got the 63.a in a week and still haven't gotten the b.


----------



## wgeclipse (May 30, 2003)

I received the 6.3b upadates on 12/23 after forcing a call. Austin, TX.


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

fjwagner said:


> Guess I am lucky. Minimal audio drop-outs, so if it is Jan 12 I will probably survive! Anyway, can always read a book, go for a bike ride, or take the kids fishing.


Uh huh, and then after doing all that come back to watch some tivo'd tv and get a bunch of audio dropouts.


----------



## buffman (Jan 20, 2005)

I've got two HR10-250s, and one has 6.3b and the other still 6.3a despite forcing phone calls daily. I'm very sad to report, though, that although 6.3b seems better in terms of audio, I had another experience last night where an HDTV-Raider game I had recorded said the same old "deleted to make room for another program" recorded 1 minute before this show - despite plenty of space on my box. One of the most frustrating issues of 6.3a was deleted or cut/short recordings. So, I still have no confidence in the software in recording HD programs. 

At least it was the Raiders - but next time it could be a show I really care about.


----------



## lmk911 (Dec 17, 2000)

I received the 6.3b update on 12/24 or 12/25.


----------



## leesweet (Mar 13, 2004)

Cudahy said:


> I wonder if the complaints about reboots with 6.3b has lead to delaying the rest of the rollout for a few weeks. I got the 63.a in a week and still haven't gotten the b.


Two theories I've seen:

1. (My own): You are in the list for activation at the same place (more or less) that you were for 6.3a. I can't see a reason for scrambling the IRD/access card list. So, however long *took* from the beginning is where you are. I don't know if anyone has any timeline facts to say yea or nay to that. Cudahy, are you sure it was the same timeframe for both a and b?

2. Now the bad news theory. Some who have hacked boxes and went back a rev or look at the stream, report that they have not seen the 6.3b slices in the stream over the weekend. I don't know what that means or if that's changed in the past day or so. AFAIK, the actual 6.3b code change is one small file, so it could be quickly downloaded over the phone line for those on 6.3a (if they do that and not the whole thing).

Anyone with updates on these theories? And they are just that. Or, if you want to be scientifically picky, hypotheses. 

Of course, I sure hope 'b' has not been pulled, or we are in for a long wait.

(Why the heck can't D* enlist *US* as beta testers volunteers? Replay did this, and it worked extremely well. Those with more than one box find it easy to do so, and problems pop up quickly without involving people that don't want to be beta/alpha testers and releases can be downloaded to that small subset. Sheesh.)


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

> _Originally Posted by: *leesweet*_
> (Why the heck can't D* enlist *US* as beta testers volunteers? Replay did this, and it worked extremely well. Those with more than one box find it easy to do so, and problems pop up quickly without involving people that don't want to be beta/alpha testers and releases can be downloaded to that small subset. Sheesh.)


I raised the same point when they rolled out 6.3 as most of us would have volunteered to Beta test the new software which would have saved DTV all the grief of the 6.3x follow-up patches. I'm still not sure Tivo has got it correct as I read about all the Reboots / Freezes.

Anyway I still do NOT have 6.3b...........why? 

John


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

JonR said:


> I raised the same point when they rolled out 6.3 as most of us would have volunteered to Beta test the new software which would have saved DTV all the grief of the 6.3x follow-up patches. I'm still not sure Tivo has got it correct as I read about all the Reboots / Freezes.
> 
> Anyway I still do NOT have 6.3b...........why?
> 
> John


Re:the timeline for b vs.a -
I got 6.3a within a couple of days after it was released. 
I have yet to get 6.b.


----------



## leesweet (Mar 13, 2004)

hybucket said:


> Re:the timeline for b vs.a -
> I got 6.3a within a couple of days after it was released.
> I have yet to get 6.b.


Very strange, since I can't see any reason to scramble the access card/IRD list (same thing, really).

I wish some D* insider could tell us how the rollout happens (beside geographically, which we sort of know...)

Perhaps they scrambled it just to be 'fair' and give others a 'chance'. OMG


----------



## gmasser (Jun 16, 2002)

Just called and got thru to the level 2 support. After complaining of the audio drop for a few minutes the tech insisted there was nothing he could do to force a 6.3b down load...... so I started asking for compensation and got 6 months of Stars and Showtime out of the deal....


He assured me the 6.3b rollout would be complete by Jan 16th.


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2005)

Received 6.3a less than 2 weeks into rollout. Still have not received 6.3b after forcing daily calls.


----------



## jcricket (Sep 11, 2002)

I got 6.3a about a month ago, but still haven't gotten 6.3b after forcing calls about once/day. Was hopeful 6.3b would at least fix the audio dropouts on Fox OTA. 

Started getting reboots every couple of days or so about a week ago. Hopefully something's in the "mix" for fixing that soon. Mainly interested in a fix for reboots, but will call and ask for some kind of compensation if the reboots persist for a long time.


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

Has anyone received 6.3b lately? or has DTV pulled the plug due to all the new issues?

John


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

JonR said:


> Has anyone received 6.3b lately? or has DTV pulled the plug due to all the new issues?
> 
> John


It looks like it's still rolling out from the reports here, but very slowly.


----------



## mib66 (Jan 6, 2005)

60625

I forced a call and got the "pending restart" message. Restarted and now I have it. 
Hope this one fixes the season pass issues I've had lately...


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

For some reason B is rolling out much more slowly than A even though B just fixes a few defects in A.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

I'll never get it.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I'm actually surprised I haven't gotten it yet. I usually get updates within the first few days that DirecTV releases them.


----------



## broken back (Nov 30, 2004)

Still on 6.3a with audio drop outs. Unit has stopped making daily calls. No calls out by unit so I have forced calls
75238


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

I saw "pending restart" last night, re-booted, and got 6.3b.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

broken back said:


> Still on 6.3a with audio drop outs. Unit has stopped making daily calls. No calls out by unit so I have forced calls
> 75238


STill without the update here and the dropouts have gotten considerably worse, or maybe I'm just watching more NBC and ABC with FOX all reruns. The NBC and ABC OTAs are dropping audio like crazy, on both national and local feeds (Boston DMA).


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

Anyone getting 6.3b lately?

John


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

JonR said:


> Anyone getting 6.3b lately?
> 
> John


Not me - I was one of the first to get 6.a. I do a forced call every day, but nothing yet. I believe there's a thread here somewhere keeping track of how many are getting it per day.


----------



## Octavio (Oct 3, 2003)

Got it Saturday night 12.30.06


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

JonR said:


> Anyone getting 6.3b lately?
> 
> John


According to my DirecTV source, the v6.3b updates were suspended over the New Years holiday but are due to resume again tonight.


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

Good news! Thanks for the info. I find it bizarre that I had two machines unplugged, and when I re-connected the first one, I got 6.3b on the first shot. That was, what, three weeks ago -- maybe four. On the other one, nothin' ...


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

> _Originally Posted by *litzdog911*_
> According to my DirecTV source, the v6.3b updates were suspended over the New Years holiday but are due to resume again tonight.


Does your contact know anything about the random reboots / freezes some people have had the past several weeks? Is it software related or guide data corruption or unknown?

Thanks,
John


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

JonR said:


> Does your contact know anything about the random reboots / freezes some people have had the past several weeks? Is it software related or guide data corruption or unknown?
> 
> Thanks,
> John


Still waiting for an answer on that one.


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

Forced call this morning with NO success.

John


----------



## markrsmith83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Still not here.


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

Nothing here yet...


----------



## Robdec (Oct 3, 2002)

Nothing here yet but I did get a reboot right at 10:00 PM EST last night  First one in a long time.


----------



## Avenger (Mar 26, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> According to my DirecTV source, the v6.3b updates were suspended over the New Years holiday but are due to resume again tonight.


Does that mean the slices are back in the stream?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Avenger said:


> Does that mean the slices are back in the stream?


I don't know. Hopefully somebody with a hacked HR10 can let us know if the 6.3b slices are back.


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2005)

Nada with forced daily calls.


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

I know there are plenty of you Tivo Geeks (Compliment) that can answer this question for us faint at heart:

Is the 6.3b slices in the stream as litzdog911 contact has indicated?

Thanks for your feedback,
John


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

If you want to manually do the install to 6.3 *b*, I found the slices over on DDB and copied them to here scroll down to the bottom of the page


----------



## sirfergy (May 18, 2002)

If I'm only using mine for OTA and it's not activated on DirecTV, will it download and install the upgrade? Or do I need to call DirecTV and activate the unit for a month?


----------



## Indiana627 (Jan 24, 2003)

Forced a call last night and got it (I had been forcing calls daily since 6.3b was first released). Unhacked stock unit.


----------



## DennisMileHi (Apr 23, 2004)

Ditto. Upgraded last night.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Still no slices for me.


----------



## pmturcotte (May 7, 2001)

Indiana627 said:


> Forced a call last night and got it (I had been forcing calls daily since 6.3b was first released). Unhacked stock unit.


Did you do that by just going under the phone menu and selecting "connect to dvr service now" or whatever it says?

No update for me yet, forcing calls every morning.


----------



## Indiana627 (Jan 24, 2003)

pmturcotte said:


> Did you do that by just going under the phone menu and selecting "connect to dvr service now" or whatever it says?


Yes.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

sirfergy said:


> If I'm only using mine for OTA and it's not activated on DirecTV, will it download and install the upgrade? Or do I need to call DirecTV and activate the unit for a month?


I'm pretty sure thatyour rcvr. has to be activated to get the upgrade. The slices have probably been downloaded already, but require authorization to install.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Not here yet.


----------



## starcms (Dec 24, 2006)

Got it today in New Orleans


----------



## Joe Jensen (Jul 7, 2003)

This sucks, daily calls since Dec 19th and no update. In addition to abour 10 reboots and audio dropouts, my HR10 will no longer respond to my Xantech IR remote. Has anyone else encountered this issue?...joe


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Just got mine yesterday after making daily calls for the last 3 weeks.

woohoo! Bring on the reboots!


----------



## Cody21 (Jan 11, 2004)

Nothing here in the SF Bay Area yet.. Just forced another call.


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

Checked about 5 days ago and neither of my units had 6.3b (both at 6.3a). Last night I noticed that the older unit (2+ years old) got the 6.3b, but the newer unit is still at 6.3a. 

I had some glitches with 6.3a-- one reboot in the middle of a recorded show (Nothing but trailers so hardly a problem), two audio dropouts on CBS and maybe one on NBC from Oct-Dec. Plenty of dropouts on Fox OTA, but FOXE was pretty good. Turns out the only thing I watch on fox these days is football and it really didn't matter if I heard the announcers or not. Not to mention my team (Vikings) was not exactly riveting to watch so liberal use of the ff was applied and very few audio dropouts were actually even noticed. 

The one really bad glitch 6.3a blessed me with was an episode of ER that only contained the first 17 minutes. But hey, it's only TV. Strange to think how before TiVo missing parts of episodes, or entire episodes was just normal and accepted. I'm not about to get up in arms about a glitch like that-- I think I've caught every single episode of every series I've decide to watch in the past 6 years. And a wishlist entry for the ER episode I missed will likely correct this latest miss.

Still, I'm optimistic that 6.3b will return to a more stable environment that I've come to expect the past 6 years between my DirecTivo's and HDTivos.


----------



## Ron Postma (Nov 3, 2004)

I forced a call last night and got 6.3b. Reset my receiver and rebooted as normal, not 15 min boot time. Have not had any reboots and have not been able to check FOX. I am in Portland, OR.


----------



## MAGold (Jan 5, 2007)

Joe Jensen said:


> This sucks, daily calls since Dec 19th and no update. In addition to abour 10 reboots and audio dropouts, my HR10 will no longer respond to my Xantech IR remote. Has anyone else encountered this issue?...joe


Joe I feel your pain. Many reboots and audio drop outs and the standard tivo remote is sometimes nonresponsive. I am very frustrated and a subscriber since 1997. Both times I have called in to complain I have gotten CSR's who hadn't heard of this problem before which I found hard to believe. The last guy I spoke to told me the roll out would be complete by 1/12/07. I am in NYC so I don't know about the geography of the roll out.

I asked for and received a discount on my monthly bill. Still not happy. I only hope that 6.3b is a fix because I dont want to switch over to the non-tivo directv box.


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

Nothing Yet!


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

1 1/2 hours with 6.3b and NO re-boots!!


----------



## steff3 (Sep 17, 2005)

In Fairfield, CA

Got home today after being out of town since Tuesday. Forced the call and received 6.3b, yeah!!!

Up to this point my unit had been stable but since I restarted the box, it has randomly rebooted itself five times and have had one lock up. Never had this problem before. Will try powering it down for several minutes and restarting again. Hope this takes care of it before 24 season opener!!!!


----------



## mullet4evr (Nov 29, 2005)

I was finally successful in doing a PPP update (over the internet through the serial port) on NON hacked boxes with my HR10-250 and my DirecTivo SR-4080R and got 6.3b on HR10-250 and It's updating as I type on the other one, but that model isn't for this thread anyway...


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

6.3b received on 1/5/07 Location: CO - 809xx 

Just got it tonight. While watching Las Vegas and getting way too many audio drops, I forced a call and got the pending restart. I restarted and now have b after about 15 mins of powering up, etc. Lets hope this fixes the audio problem. I'll check next Tuesday with House and 24 is coming up soon.


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

JonR said:


> Nothing Yet!


Me neither! I hate that word ... "Succeeded." That's not success!


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

videojanitor said:


> Me neither! I hate that word ... "Suceeded." That's not success!


I feel your pain. I'm still waiting, too.


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

Drat! Even though I fixed my typo in my original message, it's been preserved for posterity in your quote. <putting on dunce cap>


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

This is a minor "bug" fix so why a rolling distribution? Why not a massive dump?


----------



## Robdec (Oct 3, 2002)

OK I finally got 6.3b last night. Non hacked box and I had 6.3a


----------



## HDTV_Duffus (Nov 15, 2004)

I finally received the update last night as well. No drop outs after about 30-45 mins on our local Fox affiliate OTA. It had been unwatchable during most of the bowl games last weekend. Hope this holds.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Still no slices here... zippered box.


----------



## StarsHockey (Feb 21, 2003)

Well I had to take my box to a neighbors to make the call (vonage issues) left it overnight and this morning it had 6.3...A. Why couldn't it be B? I got home plugged everything in. Loved the folders and some of the new features, but after fifteen minutes got my first Audio Drop on Fox.

Guess I should have danced with the one who brought me and stayed with 3.5. Tried to force another call, but all it seams to want to do now on calls is connect to DVR service. I don't see a force Daily Call option anymore.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

StarsHockey said:


> Well I had to take my box to a neighbors to make the call (vonage issues) left it overnight and this morning it had 6.2...A. Why couldn't it be B? ....


You mean 6.3a, not 6.2a, right?


----------



## StarsHockey (Feb 21, 2003)

litzdog911 said:


> You mean 6.3a, not 6.2a, right?


That's correct. My bad typing and frustration.


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

Still no 6.3b for me. Needless to say I'm way more than tired of waiting for this simple freakin' fix.


----------



## toddcurry (Jul 25, 2001)

I can't get a break for my third HR10-250 -- no 6.3b downloaded. Script hasn't worked for me either.

Can someone PM me with advice on where to find 6.3b slices? Thanks!


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

My oldest HR-10 got 6.3b the first day it was released. I just got it this morning on the second of my 4 HR-10's. I forced calls on the other two, but still no dice. /s


----------



## Titon (Oct 21, 2006)

Recieved 6.3b last evening.

Rebooted and no audio problems with Fox OTA.


----------



## kanderna (Nov 26, 2003)

Still got nada!


----------



## Jeff's Tivo (Aug 29, 2005)

I received the 6.3b on Sunday. AT LEAST twice a day since the upgrade I have turned on the TV to find a black screen and the Tivo unresponsive. The unit has to be unplugged and rebooted.
Numerous programs have not been recorded. In "View Recording History" it states that the recorder was unplugged, which is not the case.
I think I'd rather have the audio drop-outs than no recordings at all.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Since I haven't had audio dropout problems with OTA (don't record from them) I'm not too concerned about not getting 6.3b. I'm more concerned about the Season Pass/Wishlist problem that has popped up recently.


----------



## ProStreet (Jan 22, 2005)

Just forced a call and got the update. I hope this fixes the issues I have.

Almost there. Just a few more minutes more.....


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Woke up to 6.3b this morning on one box...not a single dropout during the 2.5 hours of Eagles/Giants so far.


----------



## bmw528is (Sep 30, 2006)

So just a quick recap (please).....There were confirmed issues with 6.3 as far as audio dropouts are concerned and they are confined to Fox OTA only? Furthermore, DirecTV is aware of and admits this issue and has/will release another update referred to as 6.3b and some subscribers have received this update and acknowledge that those problems have now been fixed??? Is this a rose-colored lenses version or did I simplify too much?


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

Still NOTHING!

Watched the Eagles game just now with '3' audio drops...........

This update should NOT be rolling but a massive distribution, as we probably represent less than 5% of DTv's business an all their doing is pisxing us off.

John


----------



## memory1 (Jan 11, 2004)

I upgrade this morning, Jan 7,2007
No problems seen


----------



## Sparky (Dec 16, 2001)

I have called about 6 times today and still on 6.3a, I'll have my HR20 before I get 6.2b the way things are going.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

JimSpence said:


> Since I haven't had audio dropout problems with OTA (don't record from them) I'm not too concerned about not getting 6.3b. I'm more concerned about the Season Pass/Wishlist problem that has popped up recently.


Everyone should be. My unit just cancelled next week's episodes of "24" - this really sucks if you're going on vacation, because the "to do" list seems to change on a daily basis, so there's really no way to plan ahead other than manually set up recordings, and I could have done that with a VCR or DVR for far less $.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I have had 6.3b for about 24 hours. No dropouts on the Eagles/Giants game today and no other issues so far (knock on wood).


----------



## ShiningBengal (Mar 19, 2001)

StarsHockey said:


> Well I had to take my box to a neighbors to make the call (vonage issues) left it overnight and this morning it had 6.3...A. Why couldn't it be B? I got home plugged everything in. Loved the folders and some of the new features, but after fifteen minutes got my first Audio Drop on Fox.
> 
> Guess I should have danced with the one who brought me and stayed with 3.5. Tried to force another call, but all it seams to want to do now on calls is connect to DVR service. I don't see a force Daily Call option anymore.


Connect to DVR service is identical in functionality to Force Daily Call. They changed the name, because HR10-250's only call once every 10 days now, not every day.


----------



## tigerdriver (Jul 11, 2003)

Update received last night, Salem VA.

Fox OTA dropouts seem to be fixed, and no other problems noticed.


----------



## catfish john (Jul 14, 2004)

Received the update this morning, SE Kansas


----------



## Jpepping (Mar 7, 2003)

got it on Friday, called in about 5:00pm no joy, then tried again about 8:00pm, and "Pending Restart". So far no audio issues or other probelms.. knock knock knock on wood.

Jim

Edit: sorry, I am in Gilbert, AZ (SE of Phoenix)


----------



## Tom_Parker (Feb 14, 2002)

I've had 6.3b for a couple of weeks now. The audio dropouts are gone, but... 

now I have the reboot issue! 

And, the Tivo screens seem to take forever to reload. 

Lovely


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

Tom_Parker said:


> I've had 6.3b for a couple of weeks now. The audio dropouts are gone, but...
> 
> now I have the reboot issue!
> 
> ...


Here, with 6.3b, no reboot or audio problems, but a very slow load on the "To Do" list, and, of course, the Season Pass major problem.


----------



## mhn2 (Sep 10, 2003)

Got it Saturday night!  I checked Sunday morning and it said "Pending Restart." So far. so good. I did notice some initial sluggish response from commands from the remote. The true audio drop out test will be with OTA HD Fox shows. My fingers are securely crossed!

TX 76001


----------



## T-Wolves (Aug 22, 2000)

Got it this morning in Shoreview, MN (right outside of St. Paul).


----------



## DubC (Jul 15, 2005)

Saw that I had it this morning.

Grapevine, TX
76051


----------



## f0gax (Aug 8, 2002)

1/7/07, forced daily call.
First reboot stuck at "just a few minutes" screen for about 3 hours. Rebooted via power cord, came back online in about 20 minutes. 
So far no problems.

33543

Will know for sure about the audio drop outs tonight. Go Gators!


----------



## chris_h (Dec 17, 2003)

bmw528is said:


> So just a quick recap (please).....There were confirmed issues with 6.3 as far as audio dropouts are concerned and they are confined to Fox OTA only? Furthermore, DirecTV is aware of and admits this issue and has/will release another update referred to as 6.3b and some subscribers have received this update and acknowledge that those problems have now been fixed??? Is this a rose-colored lenses version or did I simplify too much?


The audio dropout issues are not confined to Fox OTA. They occur more frequently there for most users, but it is random. For me, I had audio dropouts on NBC OTA and CBS OTA this weekend, but none on Fox OTA. Merely coincidence. Yes, multiple users who used to have the audio dropout issue with 6.3a have reported that they go away when moving to 6.3b.


----------



## philster20032003 (Aug 22, 2005)

Have it

77379


----------



## hdtvhopefulguy (Nov 18, 2002)

I finally have 6.3b installed after a forced call last night. There are no more audio drop outs, but I am disappointed to see that it DID lock up this afternoon. When will this crap end??? I read on another forum that 6.3b has had issues with Season Passes & Wishlists not recording. I will keep my fingers crossed!

Ty


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Oh joy. Just got 6.3b a few days ago and got my first re-boot right as the BCS pregame show started.


----------



## TomF (Apr 13, 2001)

I forced a call today and got 6.3b. I watched the local ABC and CBS news at noon via OTA and didn't get any audio dropouts. The real test will be when _24_ airs next Sunday. So far, no problems (knock on wood!)


----------



## HoosierBBFan (Dec 16, 2002)

hdtvhopefulguy said:


> I finally have 6.3b installed after a forced call last night. There are no more audio drop outs, but I am disappointed to see that it DID lock up this afternoon. When will this crap end??? I read on another forum that 6.3b has had issues with Season Passes & Wishlists not recording. I will keep my fingers crossed!
> 
> Ty


The Season Pass & Wishlist issue is affecting ALL DirecTV TIVO's and is not 6.3B related. For the moment I would check my To Do list on a daily basis.


----------



## kanderna (Nov 26, 2003)

Still on 6.3a even after a forced call tonight. So far only 2 audio drops during the game. GO GATORS.


----------



## GadgetJunkies (Sep 8, 2002)

Nada


----------



## bmw528is (Sep 30, 2006)

chris_h said:


> The audio dropout issues are not confined to Fox OTA. They occur more frequently there for most users, but it is random. For me, I had audio dropouts on NBC OTA and CBS OTA this weekend, but none on Fox OTA. Merely coincidence. Yes, multiple users who used to have the audio dropout issue with 6.3a have reported that they go away when moving to 6.3b.


Thanks. So now with the new and improved 6.3b, the audio issue is resolved, but other problems are being introduced?

Sorry to sound so elementary. I've been out of the loop for awhile and just wanted to know how DirecTV has been doing in regards to the HR10-250.


----------



## bmw528is (Sep 30, 2006)

Does DirecTV have an official comment on these issues?


----------



## weaver (Feb 27, 2004)

Finally got 6.3b tonight after a forced call (and a restart at halftime).


----------



## SevronD (May 8, 2004)

I got mine yesterday and the season passes have now all populated themselves properly in the todo list (other known problem). So, that's great!


----------



## JRAllas (Mar 26, 2006)

Monday night, 1/8/07, I was tinkering with my Season Passes problem and noticed the DVR service hadn't connected since 12/30/06. I forced a connection to the DVR service, then noticed it said "Pending Restart". I figured 6.3b must be awaiting install. I restarted and now have 6.3b. I'm in Crest Hill, IL. I hope this version fixes the Season Pass problem.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

OK, the 6.3b rollout must be about done because I finally got it today


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

litzdog911 said:


> OK, the 6.3b rollout must be about done because I finally got it today


I was wondering who would be the last one to get it -- you or me. You win!


----------



## gtadell (Oct 20, 2003)

Need some help on forcing a call. My unit keeps telling me that I can't force a connection because it is busy receiving data. I have tried 3 or 4 times in the past 2 days.
Is this normal??


----------



## GadgetJunkies (Sep 8, 2002)

Tried to force a call last night and it said it couldn't due to a 2 am software download. Woke up this morning and had 6.3b-01-2-357. I will be out of town Sunday and Monday and am just praying that 24 records. It's on the To Do List. Just to be safe I'm going to set it up on my SD Tivo as well.


----------



## finaldiet (May 10, 2004)

Forced a call yesterday around 3 pm and received upgrad in 60452.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

finaldiet said:


> Forced a call yesterday around 3 pm and received upgrad in 60452.


Again, let's repeat that the 6.3b update will NOT fix the Season Pass problems. Or this latest problem I encountered this AM. The unit would not respond to the remote or any of the functions on the front of the unit. This happened to me once before, when I foolishly called D* for help. This time, I just unplugged for a couple of minutes and when it came back up, all was fine. But this is yet another nail in TiVO's coffin. Will the units ever be dependable like they used to be? This is crazy...something new every few days.


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

gtadell said:


> Need some help on forcing a call. My unit keeps telling me that I can't force a connection because it is busy receiving data. I have tried 3 or 4 times in the past 2 days.
> Is this normal??


I had the same issue, which lasted for several days. I restarted the unit, then made the call, at which point 6.3b downloaded.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

> Will the units ever be dependable like they used to be? This is crazy...something new every few days.


My two units are dependable like they used to be because I restored 3.1.5f last week.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> OK, the 6.3b rollout must be about done because I finally got it today


Nope... not done yet. Still waiting.


----------



## duanej (Oct 28, 2004)

Got it last night!


----------



## imposterxyz (Jan 9, 2007)

Long-time lurker; first post.

I have 2 HR10-250's. On one, I finally got the pending restart message after a forced phone call on Sunday. Restarted and got 6.3b. Quickly made a call on the other receiver as well. No upgrade. Forced another call Monday and this morning. Still no upgrade. As I recall, the very same thing happened with the upgrade from 3.1 to 6.3a. The second receiver updated some 3 weeks later than the first. Obviously, they have the same address, Zip, and phone number. What could possibly explain the time lag?

Oh, and of course, the receiver that failed to upgrade is the one programmed for all the Fox SP's. Brilliant.


----------



## chris_h (Dec 17, 2003)

litzdog911 said:


> OK, the 6.3b rollout must be about done because I finally got it today


I don't have it yet, and I have been on 6.3a for about 2 weeks now. Fooey!


----------



## chris_h (Dec 17, 2003)

bmw528is said:


> Thanks. So now with the new and improved 6.3b, the audio issue is resolved, but other problems are being introduced?


As I understand it, the "season passes and wishlists don't record" issue has to do with guide data and nothing to do with the 6.3a -> 6.3b roll. Some users are reporting spontaneous reboots with 6.3b that they did not have with 6.3a. So far, it looks to me like it is pretty isolated, and may be the old "OS partition swap on upgrade shows new hard drive disk issue" thing. It is really hard to speculate.


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2005)

PJO1966 said:


> Nope... not done yet. Still waiting.


...and waiting!!


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

Just got the pending restart here in 191xx land.


----------



## weaver (Feb 27, 2004)

imposterxyz said:


> Long-time lurker; first post.
> 
> I have 2 HR10-250's. On one, I finally got the pending restart message after a forced phone call on Sunday. Restarted and got 6.3b. Quickly made a call on the other receiver as well. No upgrade. Forced another call Monday and this morning. Still no upgrade. As I recall, the very same thing happened with the upgrade from 3.1 to 6.3a. The second receiver updated some 3 weeks later than the first. Obviously, they have the same address, Zip, and phone number. What could possibly explain the time lag?
> 
> Oh, and of course, the receiver that failed to upgrade is the one programmed for all the Fox SP's. Brilliant.


The address, zip and/or phone number do not appear to be used to determine upgrade timing. Except for initial release, which seems to be in Southern California.


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

Poof. 

That was the last of my patience disappearing as my HR10-250 rebooted without warning during the Gator Bowl.

Hey, let's all run up to my bedroom and watch the 20" TV while this machine reboots.


----------



## boggsaz (Oct 2, 2006)

Forced a call on Friday 1/5. Got 6.3b! Phoenix Az 85053.
Since then all has been great. Watched the FOX OTA NFL playoff game and the BCS
Bowl game last night. So far so good. No audio dropouts. No other problems.


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

Forced a call just a few minutes ago and got the "Succeeded" message.

Why can't I receive 6.3b?

John


----------



## wxman (Oct 14, 2001)

JonR said:


> Forced a call just a few minutes ago and got the "Succeeded" message.
> 
> Why can't I receive 6.3b?
> 
> John


Same thing with me. Guess we're just at the bottom of the upgrade list. It was the same for me with 6.3a. Got mine at the very end. As long as it's in by the time 24 starts I'll be happy. That's assuming I don't have the reboot problem some others have encountered.


----------



## Joe Jensen (Jul 7, 2003)

Tempe AZ, 85283. Multiple forced calls every day since 12/20 and still no 6.3b. Pissing me off. I have the dropout issue, at least one reboot a day, and my remote response is terrible. Plus, with 6.3a my Zantech remote extender doesn't work.


----------



## Gweeto (Jul 28, 2006)

I was becoming a doubter here myself but just forced a call like I have done at least once a day since 12/20 myself and I finally got the Pending Restart message. 10 minutes later and I now have 6.3b up and running  Marietta, GA 30062. Great late Christmas present.


----------



## IOTP (Aug 7, 2001)

I have (2) HR10-250's installed at home. One has received it (just yesterday) and the other hasn't.


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2005)

Forced a call yesterday PM and there it was, finally. Fingers crossed I don't have any of the guide/SP problems some are experiencing. Already getting the random reboots (average a few a week) since 6.3a.


----------



## markrsmith83 (Jan 27, 2004)

STILL NOT HERE! Argh.

I forced calls last night at 6:xx pm and 9:xx pm EST.


----------



## ShiningBengal (Mar 19, 2001)

Just got it on my bedroom HR10 (my newer one). The HT HR10 has yet to upgrade. Zip 554xx


----------



## Twister18 (Jul 6, 2006)

Just made the call today and am installing right now.


----------



## Herb S. (Aug 18, 2006)

Recieved sometime yesterday, forced a call previous day but no message as other people received re pending restart. We see how it goes.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Still waiting here. Is 1/12 still the end date for the 6.3b rollout?


----------



## broken back (Nov 30, 2004)

I was told two days ago by tech that I should have it by the 12th, like everyone else
I do not beleive everyone hooked up by phone will get it. The tech kept telling me it was my fault I did not have it because, 1 I dis not have phone pluged in, 2 I have call waiting, 3 alarm. None of which is true. She said if I don't have it by 13th call back. She did not say what would be done if I didn't


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Well, I'll wait until Saturday morning to see if I get it. 

But, then I'm more concerned about the other problems that DirecTV DVRs with TiVo are having.


----------



## trehutch (Jan 24, 2004)

Here to say one of my machines got it yesterday, hopefully my 2nd machine gets it today


----------



## NoCalME (Aug 11, 2005)

broken back said:


> The tech kept telling me it was my fault I did not have it because, 1 I dis not have phone pluged in, 2 I have call waiting, 3 alarm.


None of these items pertain to me either and I have yet to receive 6.3b. I've forced daily calls twice a day since 6.3b was rolled out.


----------



## gq91355 (Apr 21, 2003)

Los Angeles area, 91355

Monday night, I noticed none of my Season Passes (except for Manual's) were showing up in ToDo, and they all had "no upcoming episodes". Re-booted and forced a call = 6.3b...


----------



## moab747 (Jul 10, 2003)

Got 6.3b three days ago.
Southwest Ohio 45342
No reboots yet.
Season Passes OK.
Wishlist shows no programs upcoming but To Do list shows
previous Wishlist programs present and set to record.


----------



## timb2112 (Dec 2, 2005)

I am almost afraid to allow this 6.3b on my HR10250. I have had zero problems other than the Fox OTA audio dropout.


----------



## bmw528is (Sep 30, 2006)

timb2112 said:


> I am almost afraid to allow this 6.3b on my HR10250. I have had zero problems other than the Fox OTA audio dropout.


Same situation here, although lately I've had to cycle through the different resolution setting in order for my Mitubishi DLP to recognize the HR10-250 as an input. This seems to be random, not an everyday occurance. I can tell when this will be the case because normally the screen will be blue before I turn on the receiver, but it's black when I have to "reset" the screen resolution. This had never happened before 6.3a, coincidence or not. I'm thinking this might be related to leaving the channel on an OTA station when the unit is turned off- and so it freaks the next time it's turned on? Could be my imagination..........


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

People have reported the update will be fully distributed by 1-12-07 and it appears I'll be the last as I just called to once again receive "Succeeded"  

Am I the last one?

John


----------



## GadgetJunkies (Sep 8, 2002)

bmw528is said:


> Same situation here, although lately I've had to cycle through the different resolution setting in order for my Mitubishi DLP to recognize the HR10-250 as an input. This seems to be random, not an everyday occurance. I can tell when this will be the case because normally the screen will be blue before I turn on the receiver, but it's black when I have to "reset" the screen resolution. This had never happened before 6.3a, coincidence or not. I'm thinking this might be related to leaving the channel on an OTA station when the unit is turned off- and so it freaks the next time it's turned on? Could be my imagination..........


What do you mean when you say "when the unit is turned off" ?


----------



## steven-h (Jan 8, 2006)

JonR said:


> People have reported the update will be fully distributed by 1-12-07 and it appears I'll be the last as I just called to once again receive "Succeeded"
> 
> Am I the last one?
> 
> John


 No you are not the last. I am tired of succeeding........


----------



## Joe Jensen (Jul 7, 2003)

Still no 6.3b and still pissed. Why don't you get the download when you call?


----------



## Joe Jensen (Jul 7, 2003)

FINALLY
.
.
.
Pending Restart 2am...joe


----------



## mgmrick (Aug 28, 2002)

Nope I am the last one...still no 6.3b here


----------



## StarsHockey (Feb 21, 2003)

you are NOT the last.

tick, tick, tick, tick, tick


----------



## ShiningBengal (Mar 19, 2001)

Joe Jensen said:


> Still no 6.3b and still pissed. Why don't you get the download when you call?


DirecTV has to send you pixie dust in a data download before the software will install. This is a staged release, probably to avoid some of the problems that occurred during the rapid deployment of 6.3 and 6.3a.

Some people get it early, some get it late. Just the luck of the draw.


----------



## humbland (Aug 25, 2005)

just thought I'd add a "me too" on no 6.3b.
Still nothing here in norcal. I've been forcing calls evey day...


----------



## astayton (Aug 30, 2006)

Well after forcing the daily call I finally got 6.3b last night.


----------



## sbelmont (Jul 5, 2004)

Turned the unit on yesterday and it was sitting on the "Almost there" message. Thought it was a strange time for a reboot, waited a few minutes and then unplugged the unit. When I plugged it back it it went throught the service pack installation fine. I checked the system info page and the phone call came at about 1:30 am, so my system had been hung up all day. Seemed to work fine last night but I could tell the indexing needed to get caught up to the quide data. I had one show, Medium, that showed a different episode in the quide versus the to do list.


----------



## xfm (Apr 1, 2005)

HR10 wouldn't make a forced call on Tuesday, stating something like' receiving a service update -- try later'.

Forced a call Wednesday mid-day, then did a restart -- and voila! - 6.3b! 

North Jersey here.

Does 6.3b help at all with the SP and scheduled recording problems? I've had numerous missed and shortened SP recordings over the past week.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

xfm said:


> HR10 wouldn't make a forced call on Tuesday, stating something like' receiving a service update -- try later'.
> 
> Forced a call Wednesday mid-day, then did a restart -- and voila! - 6.3b!
> 
> ...


Don't know about the shortened recordings, but NO on the Season Pass issue.


----------



## onella (Jun 6, 2005)

Forced a call on Wednesday and got 6.3b.
Tucson, AZ


----------



## jeffshoaf (May 21, 2004)

After forcing calls once or twice a day for weeks, I just got the pending restart message...
King, NC 27021


----------



## kroddy (Oct 31, 2001)

got it with a forced call early this morning...

too early to tell what it has fixed ( so far my only problem has been OTA audio dropouts, although I have had a couple of random reboots recently, they seem to have occured at non-critical times. Only way I found out about them was that I had to reset the 30 seconds skip... and the odd thing is that I even had two or three of them in a short space of time just before the initial 6.3 rollout, when I was still on 3.1f of course), or whether it has broken anything else. A quick spotcheck of my SPs & WLs didn't turn up any surprises.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

still waiting


----------



## unclebrownie (Dec 31, 2001)

Got it this AM with a forced call , will see if it works today.


----------



## krk502 (Aug 28, 2005)

Still waiting. I'm not gonna force any more calls till...


this afternoon.

:-(


----------



## khark (Jan 2, 2001)

Got it on one Tivo night before last and on the second one last night. Forced calls on both in 83127.

I haven't had a chance to see if it caused any new problems yet. The only problems I ever saw with 6.3a were an occasional audio blip or black screen for a second or so.


----------



## moab747 (Jul 10, 2003)

Got 6.3b 4days ago.
No problem with drop outs on Fox OTA yet.
Locked up and rebooted last night.
Missing Wishlist programs came back after the reboot.


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

sbelmont said:


> Seemed to work fine last night but I could tell the indexing needed to get caught up to the quide data. I had one show, Medium, that showed a different episode in the quide versus the to do list.


That happened because NBC switched episodes at the last minute due to the Presidential Address. A bunch of the networks did the same thing -- you might want to check your "To Do List" for next week, as most of these episodes have been rescheduled, and if you're not set to record "All- With Duplicates," you might miss them due to the "28 day rule."


----------



## Pilot20 (Mar 5, 2005)

I've been forcing a call almost daily for several weeks. Forced a call yesterday (1-10) and still nothing. Checked "system information" this morning and there it was..."6.3b" They snuck it in on me when I wasn't looking.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I had to do a restart to get out of the condition where it wouldn't let me force a call because it was busy downloading data (it was doing that for the last day or so).
Then I forced a call and see "Pending Restart".
So I do another restart and the update is loading.
I now have 6.3b.


----------



## jclem22 (Feb 24, 2005)

I tried to make the call (I still have 6.3a) and got a message "This option will be unavailable until a scheduled software update occurs at 2:00am" Huh????

Also, everyone is begging for the 6.3b. Is it the "holy grail"? Is it trouble free?? Is it any better than 6.3a with it's VERY annoying audio dropouts? How has it been working for those of you who have the 6.3b?

Another question, I just had my other HR10 upgraded and they reset it to 3.1.5f. Should I leave the phone disconnected until the 3b has proven trouble free?
Thanks


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Do a reboot/restart, see what happens. If nothing then force a call. See if the system info screen has the "Pending Restart" message.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

jclem22 said:


> Also, everyone is begging for the 6.3b. Is it the "holy grail"? Is it trouble free?? Is it any better than 6.3a with it's VERY annoying audio dropouts? How has it been working for those of you who have the 6.3b?


Read some of the other threads with words such as "6.3b Re-Boots"


----------



## broken back (Nov 30, 2004)

After D promised I would have update by 12th. Had pending restart after forced call at 7:06 AM on 01/11/07
Zip 75238


----------



## jclem22 (Feb 24, 2005)

JimSpence said:


> Do a reboot/restart, see what happens. If nothing then force a call. See if the system info screen has the "Pending Restart" message.


Thanks, I rebooted and voila, 6.3b was there. Hopefully, the audio dropout (as well as all other issues) will be gone.
I guess I'll live with the 6.3b on this box and see how it works, before I plug in the phone on the other box that has 3.1.5f. thanks, again


----------



## 2simmons (Jan 29, 2006)

Still no 6.3b. I checked tclient log file and found the following:

Jan 11 20:20:03 (none) PhoneHome[223]: Log file rotation complete.
Jan 11 20:20:03 (none) PhoneHome[223]: Next call attempt at 1169507454 (01/22/2007 23:10:54)
Jan 11 20:20:03 (none) PhoneHomeActiveCall[223]: ReleaseModemLock
Jan 11 20:20:03 (none) PhoneHome[223]: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name
Jan 11 20:20:03 (none) PhoneHome[223]: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 6.3b-01-2-357: 0x30001
Jan 11 20:20:03 (none) PhoneHome[223]: TClient success
Jan 11 20:20:03 (none) PhoneHome[223]: Setting callActive to 0
Jan 11 20:20:03 (none) PhoneHome[223]: setCallStatus called with: Succeeded state 0
Jan 11 20:20:03 (none) PhoneHome[223]: LastCallAttempt at 01/11/2007 20:17:49
Jan 11 20:20:03 (none) PhoneHome[223]: status is 'Succeeded'
Jan 11 20:20:03 (none) PhoneHome[223]: setting last success time to 1168546669
Jan 11 20:20:04 (none) PhoneHome[223]: setting call status to: Succeeded
Jan 11 20:20:04 (none) CallStatusReporter[223]: UpdateStatus Succeeded phase=0 code

Can some tell me what "NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 6.3b-01-2-357: 0x30001" means?


----------



## TomF (Apr 13, 2001)

jclem22 said:


> Also, everyone is begging for the 6.3b. Is it the "holy grail"? Is it trouble free?? Is it any better than 6.3a with it's VERY annoying audio dropouts? How has it been working for those of you who have the 6.3b?
> 
> Another question, I just had my other HR10 upgraded and they reset it to 3.1.5f. Should I leave the phone disconnected until the 3b has proven trouble free?
> Thanks


I got upgraded to 6.3b on Monday and it solved my very annoying audio dropouts. Fortunately, I haven't experienced the random reboots that others have reported. This did happen for a few days after the 6.3a update, but completely went away in about a week.


----------



## say-what (Oct 24, 2006)

JonR said:


> People have reported the update will be fully distributed by 1-12-07 and it appears I'll be the last as I just called to once again receive "Succeeded"
> 
> Am I the last one?
> 
> John





steven-h said:


> No you are not the last. I am tired of succeeding........


Yep, nothing but one successful call after another here also......


----------



## dougwx12 (Jul 8, 2004)

Me too, nothing but "Succeeded" and 6.3a. How ironic.


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

Keep your hope alive! I thought I would be the very last one to get it, but it arrived tonight.


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

Just had the HR10 phone home and guess what...................Succeeded!  

I will call Dtv Saturday morning and plead my case as 24 is just over the horizon and this must be "fixed" by then. 

John


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

6.3b here yesterday


----------



## say-what (Oct 24, 2006)

Finally got it this morning - no more succeeding........ restarted and now have 6.3b

I'll be so glad to be rid of those audio dropouts.....


----------



## ShiningBengal (Mar 19, 2001)

JonR said:


> Just had the HR10 phone home and guess what...................Succeeded!
> 
> I will call Dtv Saturday morning and plead my case as 24 is just around the horizon and this must be "fixed" by then.
> 
> John


I think you meant "over" the horizon. I'm not sure at all how you can ever go "around" the horizon!


----------



## StarsHockey (Feb 21, 2003)

Am I the last? Feel like the energizer bunny, but I'm Waiting and Waiting......Still Waiting.


----------



## doctor J (Nov 10, 2003)

1 with & 1 still w "a"
2 not on phone line w 3-1f as failsafe
Doctor j


----------



## smimi10 (May 11, 2006)

I received it last night. 

I'll relate my experience in case something similar happens to anyone else.

I forced a call late last night, and got a message that said the service didn't answer, or call failed, or something like that. The box scheduled a retry for 1/2 hour later. I said "meh" and went to bed.

I woke up this morning, and found the box on the "Almost there, just a few more minutes..." screen. Well, it stayed there for longer than I thought it should have, and I don't know at what point it started (although I suspect around 0200). 

I pulled the power, plugged it back in, and voila. Reboot went fine, installed 6.3b.

Mike


----------



## Avenger (Mar 26, 2002)

The last of my two HR10-250's took the "b" update this morning, after a forced call. I supposed I would be the last one in America to get it! Thank God it's finally here.

:up:


----------



## SHOMan (Jun 2, 2005)

Got it last night at 9:00pm PST after a forced call to a new number. I fell out of my chair when I saw "pending restart".

No unwanted reboots so far. It was nice to watch Letterman with no dropouts.


----------



## dshmel (Sep 4, 2006)

dshmel said:


> One of my units updated, the other hasn't. Zip is 55346.


My second unit got 6.3b last night after forcing a call. I am now 2 for 2.


----------



## Monkeybiz (Jan 14, 2005)

I had 6.3b for a few weeks but just got another patch last night. I saw it downloading and it's 6.3b-01-2-357. 
Is that the one you guys have? Things seem to run better or it could be my imagination that my older 6.3 was a little troublesome and I've yet to fully test last nights update. Thank God the reboots went away a few weeks ago, Directv is in enough trouble as it is.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

still waiting


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

Finally got it yesterday, but since it's unrelated to the 3 week old Tivo virus it hasn't changed anything(never had the audio dropouts).


----------



## funkyg (Jun 29, 2004)

Silly question - I haven't called in with my TiVo for about 2-1/2 years now, but I'm thinking it might be time since it sounds like the 6.3b is working well. Obviously I'm WAY behind in updates - do I only need to make one call if 6.3b is there for it to install? It's a big issue to pull the TiVo out of the rack and bring it over to a friends house to make the call... Thanks for your help!


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

6.3 b for 48 hours and all's well. No more audio dropouts.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

funkyg said:


> Silly question - I haven't called in with my TiVo for about 2-1/2 years now, but I'm thinking it might be time since it sounds like the 6.3b is working well. Obviously I'm WAY behind in updates - do I only need to make one call if 6.3b is there for it to install? It's a big issue to pull the TiVo out of the rack and bring it over to a friends house to make the call... Thanks for your help!


What makes you think 6.3b is working well? 6.3b fixes the audio dropouts that were caused by 6.3a, but I finally went back to 3.1.5f on both of my HR10-250s because of reboots, hang ups and missed recordings. If I were you and you are currently on a good working version of the code, I would wait until D* released 6.3c or d or whatever version fixes the mess they created.


----------



## funkyg (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks bpratt. Sounded like things were going smoother with the "b." Guess I'll still leave it be. On another note - is there a quick and easy way to delete the daily messages I've gotten telling me that I have failed to call in for the last 800 or so days? I got tired of trying to delete them 1 by 1 a long time ago...

Thanks again!


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

funkyg said:


> Thanks bpratt. Sounded like things were going smoother with the "b." Guess I'll still leave it be. On another note - is there a quick and easy way to delete the daily messages I've gotten telling me that I have failed to call in for the last 800 or so days? I got tired of trying to delete them 1 by 1 a long time ago...
> 
> Thanks again!


I'd like to know the answer to that question also since both of my units are now on 3.1.5f and unplugged from the phone line. A better question would be: Is there a way to stop logging the daily messages.


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

Evidently my unit must be calling Dish Network as it appears to be comfortable with 6.3a despite all the audio drops on Fox.

I give up. I'll call D in the morning to have it kick started.  

John


----------



## chris_h (Dec 17, 2003)

Finally got my 6.3b last night, after being on 6.3a for about 3 weeks. I was a long-time 3.1.5 holdout.


----------



## GDN (Dec 3, 2002)

Dallas, TX - finally got b tonight.


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

Guess I'll call D in the morning.............I can't believe this!  

John


----------



## Sparky (Dec 16, 2001)

I've been forcing about 6 calls per day and still on 6.3a. I was hoping I'd get it before the football games started but it doesn't look like this is likely to happen.


----------



## skirjonen (Sep 13, 2004)

still waiting here with my two HR10s... And 24 starts this weekend!!!


----------



## LinerJoe (Jan 13, 2007)

I have been forcing calls every day for the last week, and nothing but "Successful". I just got off the phone with DTV customer support. I expressed my great displeasure for the lack of updates and the OTA audio dropouts. They basically said they can't do anything.

I asked why I was told I would have the upgrade by/on the 12th, but it's the 13th and I don't have it yet. He said it should be complete on the 12th, but it may be the 15th before it's done. I asked him if thought that made any sense at all, and he just kept saying he can't do anything.

A Series 3 Tivo with cablecard is looking more and more appealing. I've been a DirecTivo customer for at least 5 years, and I've been very happy until the last month and a half. I'm going to be very pissed when I get audio dropouts in 24!!!

BTW, I haven't posted in this forum since the series2 TiVo's were new, but I still lurk.

joe


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

I was told by DTv on several occasions to call back on the 13th if I did not reveive the update by then and they would force the update. If this does NOT happen I'm done with them and I'm out to buy a Series 3 as I've been looking at this unit for several months now. This will be the straw that makes my decision. I've been a DTv customer from the beginning but I've reached my limit with there poor quality of service.  

John


----------



## Aquatic (Nov 26, 2002)

Oddly enough, my HR10 with "B" on it seemed to be humming right along. Then, sat down to watch HOUSE and about 10 mins in.. REBOOT! first Time I've been hit with a "random reboot" in the middle of watching something.....Otherwise it's been working like a champ, no audio issues or anything. 

I'll keep an eye on the reboot issue. I suppose I should "update" it as well so I can see into the inner workings a little more closely (read: Zipper it) but haven't bumped that up on the priority list...


----------



## ShiningBengal (Mar 19, 2001)

JonR said:


> I was told by DTv on several occasions to call back on the 13th if I did not reveive the update by then and they would force the update. If this does NOT happen I'm done with them and I'm out to buy a Series 3 as I've been looking at this unit for several months now. This will be the straw that makes my decision. I've been a DTv customer from the beginning but I've reached my limit with there poor quality of service.
> 
> John


Just curious as to why you had to be told on several occasions that you would get the update by the 12th. That date has been mentioned by several other posters here! Why should this date be so important to you? A couple of episodes of 24?

Do you really think anyone at DirecTV cares about the "deadline" you gave them? Do *you* need a deadline to take action?

You will ultimately have to replace your DirecTiVo with a non-TiVo DVR, so why not get the SA Series 3 now? Surely there will be another time you get P.O.'d at DirecTV?

But have you thought about what happens when you get P.O'd at your cable company? They won't take your Series 3 TiVo back, you know. Cable companies in general have an atrocious customer service record. Then what will you do with your Series 3? You won't have another service provider to run to.


----------



## timb2112 (Dec 2, 2005)

Just got off the phone with DTV tech support. They said everyone should of had 6.3b as of last night. I still have 6.3a after at least 10 forced calls in the last two days. 

He said if I do not get it I should do a system delete and then force another call. Has anyone else done this or heard this from DTV? Any success?

I would like to get 6.3b before football tonight.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i've been unplugged for a few weeks but plugged in and got it last night. Solved the problem of not getting more than a few days out on Todo list but it still bonged a bit. But didnt reset to the beginning of the list at least. 

Also getting from NP and pressing select has virtually no delay whereas before the program data didnt show up for about 10 seconds


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

> _Originally Posted by *ShiningBengal*_
> 
> You will ultimately have to replace your DirecTiVo with a non-TiVo DVR, so why not get the SA Series 3 now? Surely there will be another time you get P.O.'d at DirecTV?
> 
> But have you thought about what happens when you get P.O'd at your cable company? They won't take your Series 3 TiVo back, you know. Cable companies in general have an atrocious customer service record. Then what will you do with your Series 3? You won't have another service provider to run to.


Sorry for my rant as you are correct and I have thought about which will be worse DTv or our local cable provider.......and decided I don't need either one of them as my wife and I record 95% from OTA HD therefore I'm going to buy the Series 3 and use it for OTA only with the ability to expand into cable when we desire. With the cost savings I will pay for the Series 3 in six months.....not a bad deal!

John


----------



## steven-h (Jan 8, 2006)

I have not received the b update and called in this morning. I was told to reboot and when the screen said starting up to enter 0-2-4-6-8 on my remote to force an update. It did not work and they lady said the would have to send me a replacement box. I told her this is a replacement box only two weeks old and she said they would have to send me another box. I said to hold off and let me think about it.


----------



## timb2112 (Dec 2, 2005)

steven-h said:


> I have not received the b update and called in this morning. I was told to reboot and when the screen said starting up to enter 0-2-4-6-8 on my remote to force an update. It did not work and they lady said the would have to send me a replacement box. I told her this is a replacement box only two weeks old and she said they would have to send me another box. I said to hold off and let me think about it.


I was told there are no more HR10250's available. I guess you hear different things from different people.


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

> _Originally Posted by *steven-h*_
> I have not received the b update and called in this morning. I was told to reboot and when the screen said starting up to enter 0-2-4-6-8 on my remote to force an update. It did not work and they lady said the would have to send me a replacement box. I told her this is a replacement box only two weeks old and she said they would have to send me another box. I said to hold off and let me think about it.


That remote key combination is used to force a software update on the *HR20*. Did you make it clear to her you have the Tivo HR10?

John


----------



## redram38 (Apr 17, 2004)

Still no update in the 38134 area
Guess I will call but why should I have to delete everything to get an update I should have already gotten. arrarrrrggggghhhhhhhh


----------



## steven-h (Jan 8, 2006)

JonR said:


> That remote key combination is used to force a software update on the *HR20*. Did you make it clear to her you have the Tivo HR10?
> 
> John


Yes she did not have a clue. I just called again and got a very good CSR. After considerable time on the phone with him he said we had two options. 1. They would send an HR20 replacement but, it is not a TIVO. 2. Wait for the update it will be in the stream for one year. He said there is no way they can force an update.

I decided to wait for a few days.


----------



## timb2112 (Dec 2, 2005)

steven-h said:


> Yes she did not have a clue. I just called again and got a very good CSR. After considerable time on the phone with him he said we had two options. 1. They would send an HR20 replacement but, it is not a TIVO. 2. Wait for the update it will be in the stream for one year. He said there is no way they can force an update.
> 
> I decided to wait for a few days.


Is the update in the bitstream or obtained via phone?


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

Software is typically sent through the stream with the phone call authorizing the install. If it is has been a long time since the software was released and DTv has removed it from the stream then it will update through the phone call (modem). The 6.3b is currently in the stream.

John


----------



## NoCalME (Aug 11, 2005)

I've been forcing daily calls twice a day for three weeks and was skeptical of the statement that everyone with HR10-250s would have 6.3b by 1/13. Made my typical morning daily call today and what do you know, Pending Restart!

Nothing but childrens programming on Fox this time of day, so I haven't had a chance to determine if the audio glitches are fixed. Tonight's Saints/Eagles game will be a good test.


----------



## cutt (May 12, 2004)

I couldn't hardly believe it when I finally got pending restart this am after
countless tries.

have immediately switched to fox to hopefully not hear audio dropouts.


----------



## bwillette (Jan 10, 2004)

Just as an FYI to those others like me that haven't received the update, I called in and the CSR I spoke with said the rollout shoudl be completed by the 15th now..Who knows what the REAL date its, but doesn't sound like us late-comers should be concerned just yet.


----------



## LinerJoe (Jan 13, 2007)

bwillette said:


> Just as an FYI to those others like me that haven't received the update, I called in and the CSR I spoke with said the rollout shoudl be completed by the 15th now..Who knows what the REAL date its, but doesn't sound like us late-comers should be concerned just yet.


They told me the same thing this morning. Maybe I will follow the delete all process, and if it doesn't work, then I will put 3.1.5f back on it. I have the ISO, I just didn't want to delete everything for no real reason. However, my wife is getting extremely annoyed (WAF is going DOWN) with all of the dropouts which seem to be getting worse.

joe


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I suspect the 6.3b rollout was extended because of the other problems we've been having the past few weeks with the SP/Wishlists.


----------



## jcricket (Sep 11, 2002)

Funny, my dropouts seem to be getting better on all but football games (I only have dropouts on Fox OTA). The reboots also stopped in late December (they happened for about 1-2 weeks there). I still want 6.3b because the audio drop-outs are really annoying, but the need seems less pressing. I get 1 to 2 drop-outs per show (on shows like House and Bones).

As painful as this period of bugginess is/was, it pales in comparison to what I read about owning an HR20 (in general) or an R15 (seems almost as bad as the Dishplayer). I'll stick with my HR10 and R10 for now.


----------



## Cody21 (Jan 11, 2004)

Yahoo ... After reading this today, I checked and was also PENDING RESTART. I just forced the Restart and it's updating now... Cool. Will be listening for drop outs during tonight's NFL Playoff game. 

SF Bay Area


----------



## Jackblu (May 16, 2005)

Just checked mine and NOTHING!. Made a call and still nothing in my part of Michigan


----------



## MAGold (Jan 5, 2007)

finally got it hope this fixes the rebooting issues


----------



## MAGold (Jan 5, 2007)

where is the link to fill in the online survey for when it was received? thx


----------



## Cody21 (Jan 11, 2004)

http://tivo63b.freehostia.com/


----------



## mgmrick (Aug 28, 2002)

3 calls today nothing here in syracuse ny......so much for being an A customer


----------



## boggsaz (Oct 2, 2006)

I've had 6.3b for one week now. 

NO audio dropouts, NO reboots, NO problems at all. 

6.3b seems to has solved the audio problems on OTA reception.


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

When one decides to reattach the phone line to move from 3.1, are there any disc procedures to guarantee a successful upgrade? Thanks.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 16, 2001)

Am on my 4th update call and still no B or Pending Restart.


----------



## FriscoJoe (Jan 12, 2005)

Finally got it last night. 75035. Been forcing calls daily for a few weeks now...thought I was maybe the last in the queue...guess not


----------



## CHAS ZOSS (Apr 15, 2004)

How do you force a restart?


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

CHAS ZOSS said:


> How do you force a restart?


Go to Settings/Restart or pull the plug.


----------



## MAGold (Jan 5, 2007)

Cody21 said:


> http://tivo63b.freehostia.com/


thx


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

All three of my units got 6.3b earlier this week.


----------



## ironfoot995 (Sep 29, 2004)

Finally got 6.3b yesterday morning. Forced a restart, and watched the NFL game on Fox OTA last night without a single audio dropout. Life is good, so far.

John


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

Woke up to 6.3b this morning. 1+ forced calls daily for some time.


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

Watched both the CBS game which had 1 classic 6.3a dropout and the FOX game which had at least 20 classic audio dropouts.

Can't wait to hear the wife tonight during 24........ That piece of [email protected]#$t Tivo!

Thanks DTv for rolling out a "bug" patch.

DTv offered to replace my HR10 with the HR20 for free as they told me everyone should have received the update by the 12th therefore my unit is obviously defective. I know we must all eventually upgrade to the HR20 I was just hoping I could keep the HR10 operational a little while longer as I receive all locals vis OTA. The DVR DTv CSR told me the HR20 was not ready for prime time put that was all they had to offer. At least they admit the HR20 has a ways to go before it can be considered in the same ballpark as the Tivo.  

John


----------



## timb2112 (Dec 2, 2005)

JonR said:


> Watched both the CBS game which had 1 classic 6.3a dropout and the FOX game which had at least 20 classic audio dropouts.
> 
> Can't wait to hear the wife tonight during 24........ That piece of [email protected]#$t Tivo!
> 
> ...


Philly Area.

Don't give up. That HR20 is a real POS.

I forced a call last night *AFTER* the FOX game and bam....Pending Restart!!

6.3b, finally. Last night's game was excruciating. Audio dropout was real bad.

As for everyone having to upgrade to the HR20, It will be quite some time before DTV puts up the coin to swap everybody's HR10 out. How many of these units were sold when they were in production?

*Everyone keep forcing those calls!!!*


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

timb2112 said:


> Philly Area.
> 
> [/B]


you watching OTA i assume?

both my B machine and 3.1 had problems with fox..appeared to be a low signal but i havent' had problems with fox in a very long time so it was surprising. But in theory it can't be directv if both units had the same issue right


----------



## hildred (Aug 30, 2003)

yes is the update jan 15 i got this off this site 6.3b


----------



## timb2112 (Dec 2, 2005)

newsposter said:


> you watching OTA i assume?
> 
> both my B machine and 3.1 had problems with fox..appeared to be a low signal but i havent' had problems with fox in a very long time so it was surprising. But in theory it can't be directv if both units had the same issue right


Yes. FOX OTA.


----------



## mfenster (Aug 23, 2004)

Received the update this morning on one machine, still waiting for it on the other.


----------



## HalfFull (Apr 16, 2004)

got 6.3B this morning...


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

Please tell me the secret to how most of you received the 6.3b update?

Did you hold your mouth a certain way? or perhaps stand on one leg and howl at the moon?

Please share you secret?

John


----------



## BrokerDon (Sep 9, 2006)

Still no 6.3b on my HR10-250 running 6.3a so I called DirecTV and asked them how to "force" an update. I got bounced to 2 reps there, and they said if it doesn't update tonight, do a C&DE ("Clear & Delete Eeverything" a.k.a. "factory reset") tomorrow and then it should update to 6.3b within 24 hours.

This sounds like B.S. to me and will take HOURS to accomplish. Will a C&DE really "force" an update to 6.3b? I dont' have anything recorded on that I can't record again but I REALLY don't want to have to take 30+ minutes to put back all the settings (Audio, Favorites, Channels, Video, etc.)


----------



## timb2112 (Dec 2, 2005)

BrokerDon said:


> Still no 6.3b on my HR10-250 running 6.3a so I called DirecTV and asked them how to "force" an update. I got bounced to 2 reps there, and they said if it doesn't update tonight, do a C&DE ("Clear & Delete Eeverything" a.k.a. "factory reset") tomorrow and then it should update to 6.3b within 24 hours.
> 
> This sounds like B.S. to me and will take HOURS to accomplish. Will a C&DE really "force" an update to 6.3b? I dont' have anything recorded on that I can't record again but I REALLY don't want to have to take 30+ minutes to put back all the settings (Audio, Favorites, Channels, Video, etc.)


It's BS. They told me the same thing. I had been forcing multiple daily calls for three days before I got the "pending restart" status last night. Just keep forcing hourly calls and you will get it. Continue to have patience.


----------



## gquiring (Dec 13, 2002)

I forced a call today 01/14 and finally got it.


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

It is now January 15th and I forced a call this morning and you guessed it "Succeeded"  

When did DTv say everyone would have the patch (6.3b)?

John


----------



## steven-h (Jan 8, 2006)

JonR said:


> It is now January 15th and I forced a call this morning and you guessed it "Succeeded"
> 
> When did DTv say everyone would have the patch (6.3b)?
> 
> John


I also forced a call this morning and got Succeeded. I think I remember that originally they said by the 15th and then all I heard about was the 13TH. However I do no have it either and Direct is of no help. I do not want a HR20 so I just wait and must put up with the OTA audio problems.


----------



## gquiring (Dec 13, 2002)

6.3b did not solve the audio dropouts for me. I recorded some stuff on NBC-NY HD and had many audio dropouts. I also got the reboot issue now. It rebooted during the season opener of 24. So much for quality testing.


----------



## perilous (Apr 2, 2001)

This is really sad.....


----------



## markrsmith83 (Jan 27, 2004)

I finally got it at 10pm Saturday 1/13. I had forced a call earlier in the day, then when I forced one in the late evening I got it.

No problems so far. No dropouts on FOX's football Sunday.


----------



## StarsHockey (Feb 21, 2003)

Waiting, and Waiting!


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

and waiting


----------



## gpejsa (Jan 27, 2002)

Phew! Finally got my 6.3b upgrade for both of my HR10-250s. Both upgraded fine today (one was stock and the other I did the PTVUpgrade) and now both are sitting at 6.2b...can't wait to watch Jack B. on 24 tonight without audio drops!!


----------



## unixadm (Jan 1, 2001)

Finally got 6.2b today when I forced a call.


----------



## Cody21 (Jan 11, 2004)

Received it on the morning of the 13th ... Watched the entire FOX NFL Playoff game -- No Audio Dropouts whatsoever - nor reboots (although reboots had never been an issue for me). Yahoo ...

Now DON'T break it .. !!


----------



## samberger (Dec 28, 2005)

got it when i forced a call this morning. hope this thing works...tivo'd "24" last night and had a bunch of drop outs. hopefully, that won't happen on pt.2 tonight.


----------



## Scott Corbett (May 29, 2003)

I recorded 24 last night OTA from Wilmington, NC. I watched about 1/3 of it and scanned the rest. No dropouts in the parts that I watched.

But when I had tuned the same station for a Panthers game (Christmas Eve I think) for visitors, I did notice some droputs as I walked by.

Forgot : 6.3a, HR10-250


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

I unplugged my Tivo last week to try and avoid getting 6.3b. Of course, the next day, I looked at the system info and saw it was on there. Not sure if it's actually been implemented or not since I'm [thankfully] not experiencing any reboot problems. Am I correct in assuming, it's not fully functional until it makes a phone call or not? I remember this discussion when 6-3a came out.

But I did notice last night my folders have disappeared. Anyone else experiencing that problem?

Cheryl


----------



## steven-h (Jan 8, 2006)

Still no 6.3B here. Last night Direct told me to reboot and I should have it this morning. I did and it is not here. This morning they told me to add call waiting to my box even though I do not have call waiting and to force one call and I should have it in 24 hours. Tomorrow I am sure I will have to face east mow the lawn say hi to the postman and I will get it. Oh they get upset when they are finished talking to me and ask if they have answered all my questions and I say no.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

steven-h said:


> Still no 6.3B here. Last night Direct told me to reboot and I should have it this morning. I did and it is not here. This morning they told me to add call waiting to my box even though I do not have call waiting and to force one call and I should have it in 24 hours. Tomorrow I am sure I will have to face east mow the lawn say hi to the postman and I will get it. Oh they get upset when they are finished talking to me and ask if they have answered all my questions and I say no.


I love it! I do the same thing! They don't know what to say, and I just hang up.
Oh - you have to face WEST. That's what you're doing wrong.


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

hybucket said:


> I love it! I do the same thing! They don't know what to say, and I just hang up.
> Oh - you have to face WEST. That's what you're doing wrong.


Don't bother with the lawn mowing part, I have never found it to help.


----------



## humbland (Aug 25, 2005)

Still no 6.3b here in norcal.
I've been forcing a call at least twice a day for weeks...
However, I have the reset bug, at least I think that's what's happening.
We are getting numerous (almost all) partial recordings. 
Can anyone confirm that's what's happening?
I'm at a loss as what to do. Complaining to DTV hasn't had any positive result and just wastes time (on hold).
Thanks.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

Just got 6.3b on one of my 2 units at 2:00 AM this morning. Nothing on the other unit. Seems like a very slow rollout so be patient.


----------



## BrokerDon (Sep 9, 2006)

DirecTV told me the same garbage, all tried with NO upgrade to 6.3b (form 6.3a) on different days: enabled call waiting even though call waiting is NOT on this line (its a dedicated fax line for my home business), restarted my TiVo, forced SEVERAL calls a day (all "Successful" but NOT the desired "Pending Restart"). Its obvious DirecTV doesn't have a clue on how to get this upgrade on our TiVos... Time to call Customer Retention and work them over for some more credits.


----------



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

one of my HR10s is still not getting 6.3b... it has the same exact settings as my
other HR10s that got 6.3b. oh well... I just it just a matter of time...

It sure seems like DirecTV is deliberately trying to frustrate HR10 users. Perhaps
they feel this will force HR10 owners to "upgrade" to HR20? It's the kind of
feeling that I get at my Bimmer dealer. "...we can still fix your 4-year-old Bimmer,
but wouldn't you rather buy a newer Bimmer?"


----------



## rmax (Mar 10, 2005)

I finally got the update on Sunday Night. I watched 24 with audio dropouts so bad on Sunday that I had go to the bedroom and watch it is SD. I watched 24 in HD on Monday night with no dropouts whatsoever. So far so good. :up:


----------



## bmw528is (Sep 30, 2006)

GadgetJunkies said:


> What do you mean when you say "when the unit is turned off" ?


I mean when I put the HR10-250 in standby.


----------



## bmw528is (Sep 30, 2006)

Leila said:


> one of my HR10s is still not getting 6.3b... it has the same exact settings as my
> other HR10s that got 6.3b. oh well... I just it just a matter of time...
> 
> It sure seems like DirecTV is deliberately trying to frustrate HR10 users. Perhaps
> ...


Hhhmmmmm...........sounds familiar, especially since I just dropped $1,300 on a service visit. They didn't seem to think it was any big deal, though. "That'll be $1,296.48 sir......cash or charge? Have a nice day."


----------



## MAGold (Jan 5, 2007)

I got it but it didnt fix my rebooting problem so not sure it was worth the wait...


----------



## bmw528is (Sep 30, 2006)

mgmrick said:


> 3 calls today nothing here in syracuse ny......so much for being an A customer


Also an "A" customer, but I don't think that is relevant in this case. Got 6.3b last Thursday night (1/11) and so far the HR10-250 has been it's best yet. Folders, faster menus, no audio dropouts, no reboots. Life is good for now. They can keep their HR20.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

bmw528is said:


> Hhhmmmmm...........sounds familiar, especially since I just dropped $1,300 on a service visit. They didn't seem to think it was any big deal, though. "That'll be $1,296.48 sir......cash or charge? Have a nice day."


Yikes  ! I hope you at least got a reacharound with that.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

My HD Tivo is not plugged in to a phone line. After audio dropout hell watching 24 on Sunday (didn't watch it til Monday night) I hooked up the phone line and called in (first time)... it came down. 

Hope it fixes that audio drop out problem.


----------



## krk502 (Aug 28, 2005)

Been forcing calls every day for weeks, finally showed up yesterday afternoon. Didn't have any problems watching recordings last evening.  

I've not had the reboot probems before, keeping my fingers crossed it stays that way.


----------



## JoelCFC25 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hauled my HR10 to a friend's house last night, forced the call, and got the Pending Restart....about 20 minutes later 6.3b was up and running. Upon bringing it back home the responsiveness is noticeably better, but certainly not eye popping. Sounds like from other people's descriptions it might take a day or two to hit top speed.


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

> Originally Posted by *JoelCFC25*
> _Hauled my HR10 to a friend's house last night, forced the call, and got the Pending Restart....about 20 minutes later 6.3b was up and running. Upon bringing it back home the responsiveness is noticeably better, but certainly not eye popping. Sounds like from other people's descriptions it might take a day or two to hit top speed._


Which version did you update from (3.1.5f, 6.3, 6.3a)?

John


----------



## Sparky (Dec 16, 2001)

I forced a bunch of call all weekend. During commercials of live TV I'd palce a call, results still at 6.3a. Gave up, now have a HR20 -- my wait is over.


----------



## F14Scott (Feb 14, 2003)

Still on 6.3a in central Illinois. Multiple forces employed, all "Successful," none "Pending Restart."

I'm getting the audio cutouts followed by brief pixelization on Fox HD OTA. Also, I've had at least two auto-restarts in the last three weeks.


----------



## steven-h (Jan 8, 2006)

I still have 6.3a. I also have been on the phone to Direct for hours and no result. They have no idea why our boxes are not updating and only solution is to accept a refurbished HR20 or wait. For now I am waiting a few more days. They say the update will be in the stream for one year.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

b still has my to do list jumping possessed action. You can sit on a show momentarily and it will jump to the previous show. Also, you can't press cancel and delete said recording, you must go into the recordings menu. 

also still getting reboots


----------



## vtfan99 (May 19, 2006)

Had 6.3a...forced a call last night at 11pm...pending restart....took about 10-20 min to reboot and now I'm at 6.3b. Haven't had a chance to check it out yet as I hit the sack immediately after the restart.


----------



## steven-h (Jan 8, 2006)

Still have not received 6.3b update


----------



## Woody_One (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm still at 6.3a, and tried to force a call and received a message that there is a download in process and that I can not place the call right now. (paraphrasing)
It's been like that for several hours.
Am I receiving a download, or do I need to reboot?


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

Woody_One said:


> I'm still at 6.3a, and tried to force a call and received a message that there is a download in process and that I can not place the call right now. (paraphrasing)
> It's been like that for several hours.
> Am I receiving a download, or do I need to reboot?


Try a reboot. Happen to me once also.


----------



## steven-h (Jan 8, 2006)

Just got off the phone with Direct once more. They claim to have no way to make my box get 6.4b. They are sending a replacement which they say with most likely be an HR20 however, they do not want my box back and I can keep it. This certainly points to them abandoning the HR10.


----------



## imadvaddict (Jan 19, 2007)

Still no update here, 6.3a, been waiting with random reboots, audio cutouts random pixilation. 

DTV wants to send me a new HR20, I declined for the moment I LUV MY TIVO's, from what I am reading the HR20 is still to buggy. The tier 2 CSR tech said that D is sending new satellites up in the next few weeks to extremely expand their HDTV channels and advised that it would be wise to take the free replacement HR20. 

Any thoughts on this?

We have the old 5 LNB saucer and it would require the large (behemouth in my mind) oblong Frisbee. We are getting a 99% signal on both feeds and I just don't want the installers to mess it up. If it ain't broke don't try to fix it mentality here.

Thanks in advance long time reader of the forum here on my end. Never had anything worthwhile to post until now.


----------



## JoelCFC25 (Apr 25, 2006)

JonR said:


> Which version did you update from (3.1.5f, 6.3, 6.3a)?
> 
> John


3.15f, after all the problems reported with 6.3a I just avoided it altogether.


----------



## RexB (Apr 25, 2004)

OP said:


> Have You Recieved 6.3b yet?


Yes, rec'd 6.3b on Jan 17th, zip 9825x. It rebooted, kept all of the settings, has recorded the season passes, no audio dropouts, no reboots, no freezes.

Working Fine for 3 days now, prolly just jinxed it.

Sign me "Happy TiVo user again". Not looking forward to the HR20 nonTiVo, but oh well. I need dual tuners!


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Yes, finally received 6.3b sometime overnight on both of my HR10 receivers.


----------



## dsand14 (Jan 20, 2007)

Finally got 6.3b last night on my second unit.

I don't know if anybody else has had this problem. After a natural restart on both units after receiving the update, they both locked up. After unpluging them and restarting again everything was fine. Just wanted to mention it in case it happens to anyone still waiting for the update.


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

Went directly from 3.1 to 6.3b yesterday. No problems so far. :up:


----------



## StarsHockey (Feb 21, 2003)

So do you think going through vonage is affecting me not getting the download?


----------



## Scott Corbett (May 29, 2003)

StarsHockey said:


> So do you think going through vonage is affecting me not getting the download?


I don't have it yet and I have a standard land line.


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

I finally realized DTv was not going to help me update my Tivo to 6.3b so this morning I took matters into my own hands and downloaded Instantcake 6.3b and baked a cake unto a 320 gb Seagate HD with NO problems. The whole process was a breeze and I've been running 6.3b several hours with NO issues.

As a DTv DVR customer I should not of had to pull the Tivo unit, open the case and pull the HD and connect to a PC, but at least there is a path to 6.3b depending on how much trouble you're willing to endure. This process is very simple and was a breeze to install.

John


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

JonR said:


> I finally realized DTv was not going to help me update my Tivo to 6.3b so this morning I took matters into my own hands and downloaded Instantcake 6.3b and baked a cake unto a 320 gb Seagate HD with NO problems. The whole process was a breeze and I've been running 6.3b several hours with NO issues.
> 
> As a DTv DVR customer I should not of had to pull the Tivo unit, open the case and pull the HD and connect to a PC, but at least there is a path to 6.3b depending on how much trouble you're willing to endure. This process is very simple and was a breeze to install.
> 
> John


And, of course, you sent a bill to DTV for a service call.
Considering the $ we shell out for service, what you did was, while understandable, completely absurd.


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

> Originally Posted by *hybucket*
> _And, of course, you sent a bill to DTV for a service call.
> Considering the $ we shell out for service, what you did was, while understandable, completely absurd._


I was with you till the end.......ABSURD 

I think it is absurd that there is a lack of qualified support at DTv to solve a simple update issue therefore I took matters into my own hands to resolve the issue and I'm very happy with the outcome.

You can't get blood from a turnip or whatever that saying is, anyway now happy at 6.3b.

John


----------



## Bobasaurus (Jan 20, 2007)

I finally got 6.3B last night. It fixed my FOX OTA. What a relief. One more 24 with dropouts was going difficult to watch. I am in 293xx if that matters


Bobby, longtime lurker first time poster.


----------



## rdskin00 (Jan 21, 2007)

Dtv Employee To The Rescue................. Without Hacking No Way To Guarantee The Upgrade To Be Immediate....best Bet....make Sure You Your Daily Calls Are Sucessful Force Them At Least Once A Day.....there Is No Rhyme Or Reason Since Its Coming Through The Tivo Dial In Servers My Neighbor Got His 3 Weeks Before Me But Nationwide It Should Be Rolled Out By End Of This Month To First Week Of Feb.......may Try Changing To Different Access Number


----------



## steven-h (Jan 8, 2006)

rdskin00 said:


> Nationwide It Should Be Rolled Out By End Of This Month To First Week Of Feb.......may Try Changing To Different Access Number


Interesting since Direct told me 6.3b was made available to all last weekend and since I have not received it yet there is nothing to do but, replace my receiver. They said the replacement would be a HR20 and I should just throw my TIVO away as they did not want it back. I have changed access numbers rebooted and still have 6.3a,


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

> Originally Posted by *steven-h*
> _Interesting since Direct told me 6.3b was made available to all last weekend and since I have not received it yet there is nothing to do but, replace my receiver. They said the replacement would be a HR20 and I should just throw my TIVO away as they did not want it back. I have changed access numbers rebooted and still have 6.3a,_


Purchase / download Instantcake 6.3b (Dvrupgrade), Remove top of Tivo unit, remove HD, hook up to a PC as directed, run WD diagnostics (get from their web site) and analyze / repair media (HD), write zeros to HD (basically low level format), and "bake" the cake according to directions. Very easy process that yields immediate results (6.3b)! Running since yesterday morning with NO issues. 

What else do you have to do on a snowy day?

John


----------



## skasee (Dec 19, 2006)

JonR said:


> Purchase / download Instantcake 6.3b (Dvrupgrade), Remove top of Tivo unit, remove HD, hook up to a PC as directed, run WD diagnostics (get from their web site) and analyze / repair media (HD), write zeros to HD (basically low level format), and "bake" the cake according to directions. Very easy process that yields immediate results (6.3b)! Running since yesterday morning with NO issues.
> 
> What else do you have to do on a snowy day?
> 
> John


I to finally gave up on getting 6.3b and bought Instantcake 6.3b. It's a pain because it wipes the disk so you have to redo all your season passes. But at least I'll be able to watch 24 and Prison Break in HD with uninterrupted audio, I hope!


----------



## humbland (Aug 25, 2005)

After forcing a two calls a day for a month, I still don't have it and have just about given up getting it...
I wonder if it might have something to do with modded machines. We have a Weaknees 250g. HD added to the capacity. Perhaps this changes the unit in some way so that it won't pick up 6.3b. I'm tired of the all the resets and audio drops, but another call to DTV is probably a waste of time. 
After the last reset we have a new problem...The machine would not respond to the remote. Somehow it had spontaneously changed the remote response code from #2 to #1. After checking things out, I changed it back, but now it's sluggish to respond to the remote commands. 
Any advise or suggestions would be appreciated...
Thanks


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

no it doesnt have to do with mods. I have the 250 plus fan kit from weaknees also and got b with no problem.


----------



## Robert Simandl (Jan 16, 2004)

Still 6.3a here!


----------



## Nomarian (May 5, 2004)

I finally got it on my other unit last night. That took forever!


----------



## Mr. Bill (Jan 18, 2006)

Forced a call at 9:00 PM on Thurs the 18th. It was applied on Sat the 20th at 3:00 AM.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Still nothing


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

In Houston we have 3 area codes, so I tried seveal numbers from each area code and never received 6.3b. Time for instantcake 63b.


----------



## imadvaddict (Jan 19, 2007)

Just checked we have 6.3b now wohooooooooo!


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

I woke up to a Pending Restart message this morning. I have a newly purchased used HR10-250 that came with 3.1. It has been running 3.1 since Friday at my home since Friday. I restarted this morning, and am back to the foldered goodness of 6.3b!

I didn't watch much more than 30 minutes today, so I can't say if there are problems.


----------



## Rally1 (Nov 29, 2005)

still waiting


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

Yesterday I noticed my 30-skip wasn't working so I checked and saw I finally got 6.3b.


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

I have 30 sec skip enabled with 6.3b and have been seeing inconsistent operation with the back up 6 second function. Sometimes it only rewinds about 1 second on some of my HD recordings. 

Is this noticed by anyone else?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

fasTLane said:


> I have 30 sec skip enabled with 6.3b and have been seeing inconsistent operation with the back up 6 second function. Sometimes it only rewinds about 1 second on some of my HD recordings.
> 
> Is this noticed by anyone else?


is it like this?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=286668


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

Interesting thread. What is hard to understand is why in one year of use I never saw anything like this. Solid as a rock for over a year and now that I have 6.3b, little operational glitches seem to be in order? Don't need this.


----------



## kento1 (Nov 28, 2005)

Never had a problem before, but since the move to 6.3b, I've been experiencing occassional (and extremely annoying) reboots while watching recorded HD content. :down:


----------



## imadvaddict (Jan 19, 2007)

We had 6.3b for five days now, no reboots reported by members of the house hold as of yet. Fox OTA audio dropouts virtually non-existent but occasionally occur. Oddly enough pixilation problems seem more apparent on all OTA. OTA channel scan gained 2 secondary OTA channels.


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

Please describe the ota pixelation you are seeing.


----------



## DFDureiko (Mar 17, 2005)

The last upgrade I recieved was about 18 Oct, having the HR10-250 in the house plugged in waiting for the upgrade, before I left for FL in the RV.
I got the upgrade and left.
Now installed in hard to reach cabinets, in new Airstream. No phone line.
#1. I have a 3sat/LNB Motosat MHDTV, so no reason to get HR20 right?
#2. Is there any way to force authorize upgrade/reboot without a land line. It is my understanding the software updates are downloaded via sat? and must be authorized by phone call?
Thanks
Dan


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

DFDureiko said:


> #1. I have a 3sat/LNB Motosat MHDTV, so no reason to get HR20 right?
> #2. Is there any way to force authorize upgrade/reboot without a land line. It is my understanding the software updates are downloaded via sat? and must be authorized by phone call?
> Thanks
> Dan


#1 Right, unless you need to rcv. MPEG-4 programming. You would then need an H20 rcvr. or HR20-700 DVR and a 5 LNB dish. I don't know if anyone makes a model for mobile use. Maybe you could use a second dish for MPEG-4.

#2 You are right, authorization comes from the phone line unless your rcvr. is modified (hacked).

I read somewhere that some have had success using a cellphone.


----------



## Bribo (Feb 17, 2003)

Still no 6.3b in Louisiana. Did i miss the window for it? CSR's act like they have no idea what I'm even talking about


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Bribo said:


> Still no 6.3b in Louisiana. Did i miss the window for it? CSR's act like they have no idea what I'm even talking about


They don't. Still nothing here in Los Angeles either.


----------



## humbland (Aug 25, 2005)

Still waiting in Northern CA.
Are there any "updated" theories as to why there are still so many without 6.3b?


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

Maybe they have turned off the upload for some reason?


----------



## gravykev (Sep 19, 2002)

I still don't have it and I was told if we don't have it by now we won't get it. 

Though I was also told it would be available to everyone for download on the 12th of Jan. and it might take up to a year to actually get the download.


My feeling, very very few people, as in maybe 10 (and ZERO CSRs) have an idea of how this download thing actually works.


----------



## smarsh66 (Apr 17, 2004)

i originally got 6.3b.... then one of my hard-drives failed.... I instant caked it (with new drives) to 3.15 about 3 weeks ago.... everything is fine and purring along without a glitch..... BUT NO 6.3 a or b!!!!!

Sam

P.S. i did not know that there was a new version of Instant Cake available...... and now have lot's of recordings i would hate to lose if i had to re-bake!


----------



## smarsh66 (Apr 17, 2004)

fasTLane said:


> Went directly from 3.1 to 6.3b yesterday. No problems so far. :up:


did you recently get 3.1 installed? was it 3.15 or 3.15f?

Thanks.

Sam


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I've given up on getting 6.3b naturally. I'm doing research on FTPing the slices in and using Slicer to activate them. After that I'll probably have to re-Zipper, but I won't lose all my recordings. Right now I'm searching for which directory to FTP the slices to.


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

I do not have 6.3b yet either. I have talked to 1/2 dozen CSR's to no avail or good explanation. One CSR argued with me about the mere existence of 6.3b. Another CSR wanted the easy way out by giving me a HR20 with a new 2 year commitment. What a deal. The others just wanted me to put in a call waiting prefix when I do not even have call waiting. I give up and will just take comfort in the fact that others do not have it. 6.3a has not been a huge problem for us with drop outs.


----------



## wheresmy6.3 (Oct 21, 2006)

Still no 6.3b and CSR told me today that a C&D will magically cause my box to download it. The sad part is that I'm thinking of trying it. She claims that it has worked for other poor sould like me who have to tolerate dropouts. I told her I didn't no how much more nonsense I could take. She told me the HR-20 was just like Netscape vs IE...my response was exactly why I don't want it.


----------



## steven-h (Jan 8, 2006)

wheresmy6.3 said:


> Still no 6.3b and CSR told me today that a C&D will magically cause my box to download it. The sad part is that I'm thinking of trying it. She claims that it has worked for other poor sould like me who have to tolerate dropouts. I told her I didn't no how much more nonsense I could take. She told me the HR-20 was just like Netscape vs IE...my response was exactly why I don't want it.


I did a C&D and it did nothing. I am still on 6.3a. I have entered the code for call waiting even though I do not have call waiting. I have no sign of 6.3b. They did send me an HR20 and I got to keep the HR10 and I have them both hooked up and working. I have no serious problem with the HR20 and audio dropouts with OTA FOX with the HR10.


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

If you really want 6.3b NOW then spend 19.95 and Instantcake to 6.3b. I did and the process was smooth as glass and now I'm a happy camper at 6.3b with NO audio drops.

John


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I downloaded the slices from another forum then FTP'd them into my TiVo. I used the Slicer to get them going. I'm now zipping along with 6.3b. Unfortunately I lost the drivers for my network connection and will need to reZipper. At least I finally got the software running.


----------



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

there hasn't been anything posted here in the last few days... am I to assume
that everyone(except me) got the 6.3b update already?


----------



## smarsh66 (Apr 17, 2004)

Leila said:


> there hasn't been anything posted here in the last few days... am I to assume
> that everyone(except me) got the 6.3b update already?


i'm still waiting!


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

PJO1966 said:


> I downloaded the slices from another forum then FTP'd them into my TiVo. I used the Slicer to get them going. I'm now zipping along with 6.3b. Unfortunately I lost the drivers for my network connection and will need to reZipper. At least I finally got the software running.


I, too, lost the network connectivity when I did this. Worse, I lost serial connectivity as well and had to rezipper. I am back to 6.3a and will stay there. I have not been experiencing the reboot or dropout problems, so there's no need for me to go to 6.3b.


----------



## kevin80302 (Feb 11, 2006)

I live in the Kansas City metro area and got tired of waiting for the upgrade god to bless my tivo so I downloaded instant cake 6.3b HD and within 1 hour I was up and running.

This is a great option if you don't have a huge list of recorded programs you don't want to delete.


----------



## wrf (Aug 28, 2002)

I'm still waiting. Has ANYBODY received it recently??


----------



## lionsfan (Aug 7, 2004)

I have not recieved 6.3b, called them about it they tried to force the upgrade, would not work. Have the protection plan so they sent me out a replacement unit which turned out to be an HR20.


----------



## thumperxr69 (Mar 22, 2004)

wrf said:


> I'm still waiting.  Has ANYBODY received it recently??


I received it last night (kind of). I really don't know how long it has been available for me but I have been unable to phone home until last night I got PPP over serial going and I was on 6.3b. Woohoohoooo.

T


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

lionsfan said:


> I have not recieved 6.3b, called them about it they tried to force the upgrade, would not work. Have the protection plan so they sent me out a replacement unit which turned out to be an HR20.


Now why would you bother going through all that? Just add 6.3b yourself. You can do that via ftp-ing the slices to your unit or using Instantcake 6.3b to apply the image in its entirety.

If you haven't hacked your unit or prefer to not lose recordings and all, then the first option would be the best route.


----------



## wheresmy6.3 (Oct 21, 2006)

Still nothing here. Haven't hacked and don't want the HR20, so I guess I'll live with Fox dropouts until they feel that I'm high up enough on the A-list to give it to me. It amazes me that Directv knows there's a problem and basically refuses to fix it the "right" way.


----------



## humbland (Aug 25, 2005)

Still no 6.3b here,
I've given up forcing daily calls.
I don't even want to call DTV and complain again. It's not worth the hassle.
Sadly, I've just got used to the few audio drops.
I wish I could figure out why some of us missed the boat?
Im my experience, this sort of thing usually works (or doesn't work) the same for everyone...


----------



## rcbray (Mar 31, 2004)

lionsfan said:


> I have not recieved 6.3b, called them about it they tried to force the upgrade, would not work. Have the protection plan so they sent me out a replacement unit which turned out to be an HR20.


Presume you "owned" your HR10. If they had replaced it with another HR10, you would "own" that replacement. By substituting a HR20, did they then give you a two year committment and/or say the HR20 was leased?


----------



## steven-h (Jan 8, 2006)

Still nothing here. Direct sent me a replacement HR20 and said I could keep my HR10 and now they are both hooked up. Different machines but, the HR10 is OK.
Just seems funny that since the update and all is sent out by TIVO there is no way to contact them and ask our questions since D will do nothing.


----------



## dscott72 (Mar 30, 2006)

I haven't had my phone line connected since I received 6.3a, really haven't had any problems, don't use OTA and hardly record anything in High Def due to the large amounts of season passes I have. Should I just sit back and not connect my phone line, or should I connect it and see if B is available?


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

steven-h said:


> Still nothing here. Direct sent me a replacement HR20 and said I could keep my HR10 and now they are both hooked up. Different machines but, the HR10 is OK.
> Just seems funny that since the update and all is sent out by TIVO there is no way to contact them and ask our questions since D will do nothing.


The update is developed by TiVo but sent out by DirecTV, not TiVo.


----------



## Scott Corbett (May 29, 2003)

humbland said:


> Still no 6.3b here,
> I've given up forcing daily calls.
> I don't even want to call DTV and complain again. It's not worth the hassle.
> Sadly, I've just got used to the few audio drops.
> ...


Same here.


----------



## steven-h (Jan 8, 2006)

Budget_HT said:


> The update is developed by TiVo but sent out by DirecTV, not TiVo.


True the update is sent by Satellite to our receivers. It is the phone call to TIVO to tells it to install. TIVO would be wise to keep end users on its side with new ownership in a few months.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

steven-h said:


> True the update is sent by Satellite to our receivers. It is the phone call to TIVO to tells it to install. TIVO would be wise to keep end users on its side with new ownership in a few months.


Does anyone know for sure if the phone call still goes to TiVo instead of DirecTV? This has never been clear to me since DirecTV "took over" the DirecTiVo accounts some time ago.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

The phone call has gone and still goes to DirecTV.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

rcbray said:


> Presume you "owned" your HR10. If they had replaced it with another HR10, you would "own" that replacement. By substituting a HR20, did they then give you a two year committment and/or say the HR20 was leased?


Unfortuantely I found out the hard way that even if you own your DVR and have the protection plan, if they replace it with the same type of DVR they still sign you up for a new 2 year contract. They may or may not inform you of that. I've been arguing with them about this for months.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

6.3b has been halted. 6.3c began rolling out last night. Captain video and I have it on our boxes already.


----------



## Scott Corbett (May 29, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> Unfortuantely I found out the hard way that even if you own your DVR and have the protection plan, if they replace it with the same type of DVR they still sign you up for a new 2 year contract. They may or may not inform you of that. I've been arguing with them about this for months.


They tried to do that to me, only took a few minutes with "Access Card" people to fix it.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Scott Corbett said:


> They tried to do that to me, only took a few minutes with "Access Card" people to fix it.


Please elaborate. I do not want to be in a contract with this $%^&%$* company any longer than I need to be.


----------



## rcbray (Mar 31, 2004)

PJO1966 said:


> Unfortuantely I found out the hard way that even if you own your DVR and have the protection plan, if they replace it with the same type of DVR they still sign you up for a new 2 year contract. They may or may not inform you of that. I've been arguing with them about this for months.


They tried that with me; but it took only a couple minutes with a supervisor to remove the contract requirement and keep the status as "owned". I still wonder what would happen if they substituted the HR20 for a failed HR10. They would probably argue that they had provided upgraded capabilities and it would be harder to keep the owned/no contract status.


----------



## lionsfan (Aug 7, 2004)

rcbray said:


> Presume you "owned" your HR10. If they had replaced it with another HR10, you would "own" that replacement. By substituting a HR20, did they then give you a two year committment and/or say the HR20 was leased?


Not sure about the 2 year committment, they did say since i owned the HR-10 and it was replaced through the protection plan, i own the HR-20.


----------



## StarsHockey (Feb 21, 2003)

Well still waiting, what does c do for you that b didn't?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

StarsHockey said:


> Well still waiting, what does c do for you that b didn't?


Fixes for the change in Daylight Saving Time. Without c your recordings will be an hour off once DST starts.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

And you know this how?

If that were the case, what about all the other nonHR10-250 DTIVOs?


----------

